# Made up band names A-Z (a game)



## Art Rock

Another one I pinched from somewhere else.

Taking turns (*do not post twice in a row*) we make up strange, funny, unusual and yet somehow believable band names, in alphabetical order. After we reach Z we start again at A. No need to copy/paste the previous contributions.

A = Architects Anonymous


----------



## Duncan

B = Beer Brewin' Bitches


----------



## philoctetes

C = Cornpop Joe


----------



## senza sordino

D = Dandelion Wine


----------



## philoctetes

E = Epstein Didn't Kill Himself


----------



## Duncan

F - Frankie Went To Vegas After Leaving Hollywood


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> D = Dandelion Wine


That's an actual band - they're from Australia -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandelion_Wine_(band)

You'll have to do a re-do for D, Senza...


----------



## Art Rock

G = Gryphon's Blood


----------



## Duncan

H= Hitler's Magic Mustache


----------



## Room2201974

I = Iconogasims


----------



## Merl

J = Jism on the Duvet


----------



## Duncan

K = Kool and the Gang of Four Tops


----------



## Art Rock

L = The Lemming Dilemmas


----------



## Duncan

M = Magic Mick and His Lickin' Stix


----------



## senza sordino

forget it.....................................................................


----------



## Art Rock

Norwegians Would


----------



## Room2201974

One-ders

That's "o neders" to you!


----------



## Duncan

P = Pissy Drunk and the Puked-On Shoes


----------



## Art Rock

Q = Quid Pro Quo


----------



## philoctetes

R = Rekt..................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

(the) Subtropicals


----------



## Art Rock

T = The The The Tribute Band


----------



## Room2201974

U = Ummagummas*






Both the guitar players in Ummagummas took lessons from a NOLA Layola guitar prof.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

V = Vaterplaskers


----------



## Room2201974

Wiffledusters





....


----------



## Rogerx

X-Eryus .........................................


----------



## Art Rock

Zoydberg? Why not?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Y Knot, what became of them?


----------



## Rogerx

Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Y Knot, what became of them?


Well, that happens when you post before the morning coffee.....


----------



## Art Rock

I was going to post Barney and the Rubbles, but that turns out to be an actual band. 

Blubbermouth


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cartwheel Frenzy


----------



## joen_cph

Dubious Delinquents


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Alvin and the Chipmunks.


*Alvin and the Chipmunks*, originally David Seville and the Chipmunks or simply the Chipmunks, are an American animated virtual band created by Ross Bagdasarian Sr. for a novelty record in 1958. The group consists of three singing animated anthropomorphic chipmunks: Alvin, the mischievous troublemaker; Simon, the tall, bespectacled intellectual; and Theodore, the chubby, shy one. The trio is managed by their human adoptive father, David (Dave) Seville. In reality, "David Seville" was Bagdasarian's stage name, and the Chipmunks themselves are named after the executives of their original record label. The characters became a success, and the singing Chipmunks and their manager were given life in several animated cartoon productions, using redrawn, anthropomorphic chipmunks, and eventually films.

The voices of the group were all performed by Bagdasarian, who sped up the playback to create high-pitched squeaky voices. This oft-used process was not entirely new to Bagdasarian, who had also used it for two previous novelty songs, including "Witch Doctor", but it was so unusual and well-executed it earned the record two Grammy Awards for engineering. Bagdasarian, performing as the Chipmunks, released a long line of albums and singles, with "The Chipmunk Song" becoming a number-one single in the United States.


----------



## Room2201974

Ear-A-Croix Nation


----------



## Simon Moon

Fillet of Soul

------------


----------



## joen_cph

Gasping Goblins


----------



## Rogerx

Everlasting ...


----------



## Simon Moon

(The) Horseless Headsmen


----------



## Art Rock

The Indigo Iguanas


----------



## Simon Moon

Joint Chiefs of Staff


----------



## joen_cph

Kudos to Kakadus


----------



## Room2201974

Liquorbox........


----------



## Simon Moon

Maxwell and his Demons


----------



## Room2201974

Nanker Phelges



....


----------



## Merl

Oval Opulence (I envisage them to be a pretentious Neo-prog band).


----------



## Art Rock

The Percolators - was already taken. 

Prisencolinensinainciusol Alright


----------



## Simon Moon

Quorum of the Undead

A Goth band, obviously. Duh...


----------



## joen_cph

Resolute Rescue


----------



## Art Rock

Simply Yellow .......................


----------



## Merl

Taramasalata Daydream (another prog band in the making, I reckon)


----------



## Room2201974

Uberlyfters


....


----------



## senza sordino

My first choice, Vlad and the Impalers is already taken

So I'm going with 

Velvet Underwear


----------



## philoctetes

Velour Underpants


----------



## philoctetes

Ha! Synchronicity!


----------



## philoctetes

I defer to SS and go with 

Welcome Now Go Home


----------



## Simon Moon

Xerox and the Copies


----------



## Art Rock

The Yellow Stones


----------



## Room2201974

Zero Sum Gamers


----------



## DeepR

All Mullets

15 char


----------



## joen_cph

Bald-headed, Brutalist Bros


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cockadoodledooseys


----------



## Rogerx

Derailed.........


----------



## Art Rock

The Embryos ..............................


----------



## Rogerx

Freaking fresh.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Gandhi's Ginger Wig


----------



## Art Rock

Herbert and the Hoovers


----------



## Rogerx

Inheritors band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Java Mug Shots...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kraken
(This was my make believe band in my early teens!)


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Kraken
> (This was my make believe band in my early teens!)


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraken_(band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraken_(band)


WHAT? That's just the same year even, I think...haha I made a logo and dreamt about it...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

K = Kwakin.....


----------



## senza sordino

Lick my Lovepump


----------



## Rogerx

Marginal seat band.


----------



## Art Rock

Naggers 'R' Us ....


----------



## joen_cph

On The Socks


.......................

(obviously, this band plays in socks only)


----------



## Room2201974

Del Paxton Trio


----------



## Art Rock

Queenymeenymineymoe


----------



## Rogerx

Rhubarb rock band


----------



## Art Rock

Sanjay Goes To Bollywood


----------



## Room2201974

Twisted Dister



.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Underfunderworld


----------



## Room2201974

The Vicksburgs


----------



## Art Rock

West of Westeros


----------



## Rogerx

Xrophytes singers.


----------



## Art Rock

The Youngest Boomers


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Zaporozhian Sick


----------



## Room2201974

The Aeolian Stains


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

the Bleach Boys


----------



## joen_cph

Craving Cods

.................


----------



## Room2201974

,...................


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> Del Paxton Trio


Real band except for the trio part -

https://www.allmusic.com/artist/del-paxton-mn0000194803/biography


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Rhubarb rock band


Real band -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhubarb_(band)


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> the Bleach Boys


Real band -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bleach_Boys


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Derailed.........


Real band -

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChuDOX2kBTCn71JC5AP5XOg


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> The Embryos ..............................


Real band -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embryo_(band)


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Inheritors band.


Real band -

https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Inheritors/3540398269


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

D = Dreadful Bread


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> My first choice, Vlad and the Impalers is already taken
> 
> So I'm going with
> 
> Velvet Underwear


Real band -

https://www.discogs.com/artist/657977-Velvet-Underwear


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> The Yellow Stones


Real band -


----------



## Duncan

Simon Moon said:


> Fillet of Soul
> 
> ------------


Real band -

https://www.filletofsoulnj.com/


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Everlasting ...


Real band -

https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Everlasting/3540370791


----------



## Duncan

Simon Moon said:


> (The) Horseless Headsmen


Real band -

https://horselessheadmen.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> Liquorbox........


Real band -

https://www.reverbnation.com/liquorbox


----------



## Art Rock

E = Eels are smoking


----------



## Captainnumber36

F = Frederick


----------



## Rogerx

Grand puck sale boat


----------



## Art Rock

Huckleberry and the Hounds


----------



## Rogerx

Imaginary lover singers


----------



## joen_cph

Sorry, post deleted


----------



## Rogerx

The Jiffy family


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Taking turns (*do not post twice in a row*) ....


The J is still up for grabs.


----------



## Room2201974

We need a J.

The Jerry Manders


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> We need a J.
> 
> The Jerry Manders


Real band -

The Jerry Manders

:lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Kayaking All Day Long


----------



## Rogerx

Lovers for life band.


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Lovers for life band.


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Artist/Band-lovers-for-life-664722940223788/


----------



## Art Rock

The Mesmerized Children


----------



## Rogerx

Nasal polyps ..........


----------



## Room2201974

Octogenarians for Oaxacan


----------



## Simon Moon

The Pubic Heirs


----------



## Room2201974

Quaker Napalm





....


----------



## Duncan

The Rectal Rockets


----------



## Simon Moon

The Sound of One Hand


----------



## philoctetes

Trudeau's Eyebrows


----------



## Room2201974

The band formally known as the Doo *** Dentists has changed it's name. They will now be known as the:

Upper Partials


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

V = Vivid Voodoo


----------



## philoctetes

W = Worm Cult...


----------



## senza sordino

X Cree Meant The Band


----------



## Room2201974

Zuckerblurbs

....


----------



## Rogerx

Anonymous trolls.


----------



## philoctetes

B ==== The Bedbugs


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy muddy water experience


----------



## Art Rock

Domino and the Dereks


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Eggs & bacons breakfast band


----------



## Rogerx

Freaking frenzy fireball band


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> V = Vivid Voodoo


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/VividVoodo


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> W = Worm Cult...


Real band -

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBxnFawoYmjOkZ0hg5TobMA


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> B ==== The Bedbugs


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Musician-Band/The-BedBugs-100543033400319/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

G = The Great Mollie John Real Band


----------



## Rogerx

H= Harassment unlimited


----------



## Room2201974

Instant Carmen 




...


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> G = The Great Mollie John Real Band


Real band -

The Great Mollie John Real Band

:lol:

- Duncan


----------



## Rogerx

Johnny no money.


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Johnny no money.


Real band - Johnny No Money = Johnny NoCash - (And he's Canadian to boot - what a hoot, eh?)

https://johnnynocash.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Duncan

K = Kung-Fu Kangaroo


----------



## Room2201974

The Loon Rangers (Canadian rock band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mind My Mind...


----------



## philoctetes

N = Neurodancer


----------



## Art Rock

O = Ostrich Riders


----------



## Rogerx

O = Pile of dirt


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> O = Pile of dirt


a) Pile of Dirt begins with a "P" not an "O"
b) Dirt Pile = real band -

https://www.facebook.com/dirtpiletx/


----------



## Art Rock

Q = Queer Ear is Here


----------



## Rogerx

R- Royal liars band


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Slartibartfast's Mousetrap


----------



## Duncan

T = Two Heads One Body


----------



## Room2201974

Ukrainian Maid

....


----------



## Rogerx

Violent les gars...........


----------



## Art Rock

Willy and the Wonkas


----------



## Room2201974

Xena Phoebes


....


----------



## Rogerx

Y= Young and Good Looking .


----------



## senza sordino

Zaphod and the Starcrashers


----------



## Rogerx

Aphrodite's parents.


----------



## Room2201974

The number one song in the UK for the week of November 20, 2019 is:

Boris and the Brexiteers from their debut album _Brexit Tears_ singing that all time holiday classic - _All I Want For Christmas Are Some New MP's_.


----------



## Art Rock

C = Churchill's Tears


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

D = Demons Paradise


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

E = Ecce Hummus


----------



## Room2201974

Fangogglers



....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Grate the Dead (It's not a real band!)


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Grate the Dead (It's not a real band!)


Yes, it is a real band, Kjetil...

Grate the Dead


----------



## Duncan

H = Head Bangers n' Mash


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I = It's A Rick's World


----------



## philoctetes

.............J = Jimson Tea


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I = It's A Rick's World


Real band -

It's A Rick's World


----------



## philoctetes

Is anybody keeping score :lol:


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> Is anybody keeping score :lol:


Real band -

Is Anybody Keeping Score?


----------



## Duncan

K = Kick n' the A$$


----------



## philoctetes

L = Licking Rick's Roll


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

M = Mollie Surprise


----------



## Duncan

N = Not Mollie, Surprise Duncan - :lol:

Historic Opera Singers - Arias, Duets, and Ensembles of the Day Calendar...


----------



## senza sordino

Oprah's Money Bags


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Punk Flood . . . . . .


----------



## Rogerx

Querulant behavior.......


----------



## Art Rock

R= Rocky and the Raccoons


----------



## Rogerx

S -Streaming tigers


----------



## DeepR

Twinkle Star Happy Happy Go Go


----------



## Rogerx

Uriah Sleep...........


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

V = Velcro Gusset


----------



## Rogerx

W= Waling wanderers


----------



## Room2201974

The Xenon Lasers


----------



## Duncan

z = Frank Zappa and His Texas Playboys


----------



## Room2201974

The Allwoman Brothers (Trans group)


----------



## Rogerx

B= Blinded by jealousy


----------



## Duncan

C = Captain Chickenheart's Less-Than-Magical Band


----------



## Room2201974

The Dissonant Supertonics! Their album _Thread Spillage_ is currently climbing the charts.


----------



## Rogerx

E= Easyseats.............................


----------



## Room2201974

The Furt Wanglers (German Prog Rock)


----------



## Duncan

G = The Genitalphobics


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hanna's Curly House Stockings


----------



## philoctetes

Ignominy................................


----------



## Dorsetmike

J = Juicy Jerkoffs


----------



## philoctetes

Killer Klowns.......................


----------



## Merl

Landfill and the Binbags


----------



## philoctetes

Mad Cow and the Prions


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nun More Black & the Castle Anthrax Hoolahoopers


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> Ignominy................................


Real band -

https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Ignominy/3540452512


----------



## Room2201974

The Orcadorks (Mordor's answer to Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> Killer Klowns.......................


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/klownswilleatme/


----------



## Duncan

P = Passing Gas Holes


----------



## Simon Moon

Q = Quack-a-Mole


----------



## Duncan

Mollie John said:


> P = Passing Gas Holes


Real band -

Passing Gas Holes

:lol:


----------



## Duncan

R = Rage Against the Vending Machine


----------



## Room2201974

The Sudafed Presidents - like the Dead Presidents, only with rotting teeth.


----------



## Merl

The Prince and the Paedophile (an English band who are rather sparing on telling the truth). Apparently they also encourage underage groupies too. ;-)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ungrateful Dead


----------



## philoctetes

Vacuous..........................................


----------



## Rogerx

Willy and the pussycats


----------



## Room2201974

Xerochilia's - have been known to tour with the Xrophytes singers.


----------



## Art Rock

Yo Mama So Heavy Metal


----------



## Duncan

Z = Zappa, Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young


----------



## Room2201974

Ambassador's Memories - currently playing in the D.C. area.


----------



## Dorsetmike

B= Bass Bandits


----------



## Rogerx

C= Creeping eruption


----------



## philoctetes

D ================= Door Jam


----------



## Room2201974

Evan Jellicals (Christian Rock Band)


----------



## Duncan

Dorsetmike said:


> B= Bass Bandits


Real band -


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> D ================= Door Jam


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/thedoorjams/


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> Evan Jellicals (Christian Rock Band)


Even with the change in spelling it's still questionable -

Real band -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evangelicals_(band)


----------



## philoctetes

OK....

D = Dark Jesters


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ferocious Freckles...It's not a real band, but someone actually has that name on facebook.
...I got lost in the alphabet...


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> OK....
> 
> D = Dark Jesters


Not OK... :lol:

Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Musician-Band/Dark-Jester-220285348016135/


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ferocious Freckles...It's not a real band, but someone actually has that name on facebook.
> ...I got lost in the alphabet...


"Ferocious Freckles" is fourteen years old, plays the guitar, and wants to be in a band "with just girls, no boys, just girls" - so the ruling is going to have to be "Real Band" - sorry, Kjetil...

Ferocious Freckles Facebook page


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

F = Fork Soup Challenge


----------



## Duncan

G = Googles, Giggles, and Goggles


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hello Hell, Goodbye


----------



## Rogerx

Ignorant imbeciles


----------



## senza sordino

Johnny Gangrene and his festering wounds


----------



## Rogerx

Kiss my my feet soles


----------



## Art Rock

Lemminkäinen's Legacy


----------



## Rogerx

Most cutest singers.


----------



## Duncan

The Nigerian Prince Con-Artists and Scammers Arkestra & Chorus


----------



## Art Rock

Orchestra of Orcs


----------



## Duncan

Parole Violators and the Holding Pen Company


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Quaquaraqaqa & the poodle


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Quaquaraqaqa & the poodle


Kjetil, du er så heldig at du la til puddelen! - Ellers hadde det vært Rick Astley-tid for deg, min venn.


----------



## Room2201974

Radiodead 



.......


----------



## Rogerx

Steelers deal........


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Steelers deal........


cool very cool!


----------



## Art Rock

Theophile and the Boomerangs


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Ultra Poxy Music (a "Traveling Wilburys" style supergroup featuring Midge Ure, Shane McGowan and Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Rogerx

Vultraox. ...........


----------



## Room2201974

The Wentletraps - a failed Florida surf band of the 60's


----------



## Duncan

ZZ Tops n' Bottoms


----------



## Art Rock

What happened to X and Y?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Art Rock said:


> What happened to X and Y?


They joined up and made a little boy.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Here's a retrofitted X

Xpurgated Txt


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> What happened to X and Y?


That was my fault, Art, my apologies - doing three things at the same time... Rather than mess up the current order I can follow through with these so as to keep the game progressing or I can drop Y and Z and allow others to fill in those slots - it's your call.

:tiphat: - to Reichstag aus LICHT for bailing me out on that one!

Y = Yes, We Have No Bananas (featuring Jon Anderson)

z = ZZ Tops n' Bottoms


----------



## Art Rock

A = All's well that starts well


----------



## Duncan

B = The Ball Breakin' Nut Crackers


----------



## Room2201974

Cooter and the Garfish


----------



## Rogerx

Deacons Purple.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

What's the theme this time?


----------



## Art Rock

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> What's the theme this time?


I think you're mixing up two games...


----------



## Art Rock

E = Expiry Date Unknown


----------



## Rogerx

F= Foolish peacocks


----------



## Room2201974

Gordon and the Sumners


----------



## Art Rock

Here Come The Warm Jets _ (a Brian Eno tribute band obviously)_


----------



## Duncan

I = Ivana Polka Till I Puke


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

J = Jade Warriors


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> J = Jade Warriors


Real band -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Warrior_(band)


----------



## Simon Moon

Mollie John said:


> Real band -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Warrior_(band)


Yep.

And a band with quite beautiful moments.


----------



## Art Rock

K = the Kleenex Dispensers


----------



## Duncan

L = Lucky Strike and the Chain-Smokers


----------



## Room2201974

Mahler's Maulers


----------



## philoctetes

N = Netherparts


----------



## Rogerx

O = Only boring freaks


----------



## Room2201974

Putin At The Ritz*






*My apologies to Irving Berlin!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Quasi-MOFO and the Hellringers


----------



## Room2201974

Rollo Tomassi's


----------



## Rogerx

Secret Escapes singers


----------



## Room2201974

The Thistle Shifters


----------



## Rogerx

Ultra poisoned mind


----------



## Art Rock

Valkyries from Asgard


----------



## Room2201974

Wheeler's Steal


----------



## Duncan

Crashed... I'll wait my turn...


----------



## Duncan

X = X Marks the Spot On My Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport Doo Dah Band


----------



## Room2201974

The Yellow Soup Tureens*




*"We all live in a..... "


----------



## Duncan

Z = Zombies in the Morning, Zombies in the Evening, Zombies at Suppertime


----------



## Room2201974

Assteroids! (The band for bubblebutts working out)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Balkan Boogie Boys


----------



## Room2201974

Canyon Yodelers*








*name change, used to be Liquor Box!


----------



## Art Rock

Cockadoodledolittle

Snap, fine:

D = Dorothy and the Lamours


----------



## Duncan

Crashed again... I will once again patiently wait my turn...


----------



## Duncan

E = Everything But The Girl's Better Looking Best Friend


----------



## joen_cph

The Flawed Fibonacci Followers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

G = Great Sandwich


----------



## Duncan

H = Home May Be Where The Heart Is But We Can't Find The Head

That's actually a better album title.


Change it to - 


H = The Heaving Bosoms


----------



## Room2201974

The Isorhythmics - sweet beats are made of these


----------



## Duncan

J = The Javelin Catchers

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Javelin Catcher


----------



## Weston

K = Koi Garden

(extra characters)


----------



## Rogerx

L=Lonely attic stalkers


----------



## joen_cph

M = The Merriness Magnets


----------



## Art Rock

N = Not Your Typical Prog Band


----------



## Rogerx

O= Orthorexia nervosa singers


----------



## Art Rock

P = Peter and the Pizzahuts


----------



## joen_cph

Q = Questionable Quality Band


----------



## Rogerx

R= Ready for the new week


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S = Smurf's Up...


----------



## Rogerx

T= The Taste of Money


----------



## Art Rock

U = Unicornucopia .... rats that's already taken.

U = Unicornation

Obviously a Scottish band.


----------



## Room2201974

Voldemort's Violas


----------



## Duncan

X = Xerox-Your-Bum and the Office-Copiers


----------



## Art Rock

Once more with feeling: W..... X.... Y..... ?


----------



## Art Rock

Worst Case Scenario .... bah, already exists

The Wooster Jeeves Combo


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> Once more with feeling: W..... X.... Y..... ?


Again! - It's me! My apologies - I'll fix what I broke - I think I need to take a break from this game...


----------



## Duncan

Now then... I'm fairly certain that I fixed what I broke...

Art Rock bailed me out by doing "W" - :tiphat:

W = The Wooster Jeeves Combo

I did X... = Xerox-Your-Bum and the Office-Copiers

Added Y... Yo-Ho-Ho and the Bottles of Rum

And have to do "Z" to keep the game in order... even though that's three in a row... My apologies!

As penance

- I'll let every "Real Band" entry slide until December 1st...

- and (and this just kills me by the way) I will refrain from adding any Rick Astley hyperlinks for a week... or... at the very least a couple of days...

- and I'll take a break from the game until at least December 1st to firm up my grip on all 23 letters of the alphabet...

Z = ZaSu Pitts and the Hissy Fits

_Au revoir, mes amis!_

- Duncan

Next up is "A"...


----------



## Room2201974

Aria 51



........


----------



## Art Rock

^ could not believe that was not taken, and indeed a band with this name exists (link).


----------



## Rogerx

A= Alone and bitchy


----------



## Simon Moon

Bugs Bunny and his Fourteen Carrots


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cornfield Babies


----------



## senza sordino

forgot what I wrote, I seem to be incapable of coming up with a name that doesn't already exist


----------



## Room2201974

senza sordino said:


> forgot what I wrote, I seem to be incapable of coming up with a name that doesn't already exist


Well that name covers the F's.


----------



## Art Rock

We're currently at D though.................


----------



## Room2201974

Vic Damoans



.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Elephant Alphabet Secrets


----------



## Art Rock

The Flashing Knobs


----------



## Simon Moon

The Grassy Knoll


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

H = Haggis Fight


----------



## Room2201974

Inkexcess



......


----------



## Rogerx

J =Jimmy Glitter


----------



## Room2201974

Ladies and gentlemen: Putting their iphone skills to the greatest use, I present to you the band currently thumbing its way up the charts:

The Karimbans!


----------



## Rogerx

L = Lamb of Satan.


----------



## Room2201974

M = Mullets of Kintyre


----------



## Rogerx

N= Nuts in your pants.


----------



## Room2201974

Oligarch's Memory


----------



## senza sordino

Phil McAvity and the Incisors


----------



## Rogerx

Q - Querulants ...................


----------



## joen_cph

The Rock-Ready Rescuers


----------



## Art Rock

Sipping Through Metal Straws


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T = Talimibanana


----------



## Art Rock

U = The United Uber Users


----------



## Rogerx

V= Vegan eaters only band


----------



## Room2201974

WiFi Wranglers



.....


----------



## Art Rock

X-Men without hats


----------



## Rogerx

Y =Young underground professionals


----------



## Art Rock

Zarathustra's Speech Impediment


----------



## Room2201974

Also Spoke Zara Spooka!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zara_Spook


----------



## mikeh375

Boris and the Brexiteers


----------



## Art Rock

Room2201974 said:


> Boris and the Brexiteers from their debut album _Brexit Tears_ singing that all time holiday classic - _All I Want For Christmas Are Some New MP's_.


It's a great name though.


----------



## mikeh375

oh darn it sorry guys...


----------



## Art Rock

No problem, after dozens of pages, some names are bound to come up more than once. I just remembered it because I already liked it when I saw it the first time.


----------



## Art Rock

The Carefree Highwaymen? Pah, already exists

C = Cops and Copouts


----------



## Room2201974

Double Fugue You!


----------



## joen_cph

Exiled Extraterrestrials


----------



## Art Rock

The Fanny Fanciers


----------



## joen_cph

Grab Them By The Cap


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heavy Mental's Sky Rocket Porchestra


----------



## joen_cph

Iffy & Illustrious


----------



## Weston

Joint Chiefs of Staff


----------



## senza sordino

Kool Aid and the Gang

First album: Drink the Kool Aid

Singles: Me and Mr Jones, Run through the Jungle, Bungle in the Jungle


(I dreamed this one up while half asleep this morning. I was waiting for someone to post all the letters prior)


----------



## Room2201974

.....................


----------



## Room2201974

Loquacious Langostinos


----------



## joen_cph

Dilemma: do band names have to be 1) easy or 2) hilariously difficult to pronounce in relation to consumption of alcohol?
I guess there is a positive side to both options ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mind Suckers (feat. 2short)


----------



## Room2201974

Nazzmasters - it's a tribute band playing Rundgren songs on Fender Jazzmasters.


----------



## Rogerx

O= Obvious drunk drivers.


----------



## Art Rock

P = Pamplemousse Pulp


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Quintillions Served


----------



## Rogerx

R- Robocops .....................


----------



## Art Rock

Sunny Side Up... already taken

The Sugar snaps... already taken

Storm and Thunder.... already taken


S = Siena Horses


----------



## Room2201974

T = Texas Chem Trails


----------



## Rogerx

U = Underground stokers.


----------



## Room2201974

Vegas Point Shavers!


----------



## Rogerx

Wikipedia wise noses


----------



## Room2201974

X = X Cree Mint


----------



## Art Rock

Y = Young and Beautiful We're Not


----------



## Room2201974

Zenith's Naders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Abraham & Sons Big Band


----------



## Rogerx

B- Better than Fine singers


----------



## Room2201974

Crowded Faust - Down under singer sells soul in exchange for writing decades of great tunes!


----------



## Rogerx

E= Eskimo Sydney


----------



## Room2201974

What happened to D?


----------



## Rogerx

Room2201974 said:


> What happened to D?


Dumbo me :lol:
( It's very early in this part of the world.)
So next one E


----------



## Room2201974

E = The Existential Threats


----------



## Art Rock

D=Dancing like Dumbledore

next: F


----------



## Room2201974

F = Fipple Nipples


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

G = G. G. Deal ...


----------



## Room2201974

H = He Meolas (It's a five man group that seems to be very rhythmically clicky.)


----------



## Rogerx

I= I Know-It-All ( also a five man group, two on hiatus one gong two still active)


----------



## Room2201974

J = Just Into Nation - patriots singing perfectly on pitch!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil and the Leathermen. (Also a band I made up in my early teens! My sister has made fun of me ever since. I thought the Village People were really cool...)


----------



## Room2201974

Laissez Vibrers - all girl group working for Victoria's Secret


----------



## Art Rock

Mad About Madness (from my growing list of fake tribute bands)


----------



## Room2201974

New Kids On The Bach


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orkney Wedding Players


----------



## mikeh375

The Purple Sprout Collective


----------



## Rogerx

Quantum's .......................


----------



## Art Rock

Q = Quaggamole.....


----------



## Rogerx

I did say wait a minute......


----------



## Art Rock

Fine, R = Razor Blades from Sheffield


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S = Super Soup Supper Singers


----------



## Rogerx

T = Trolling Trotters


----------



## Room2201974

U = Uncle Kraken


----------



## Rogerx

V= Vintage band ( also a five man group, two on hiatus one gong two still _very _active)


----------



## Art Rock

W = Wishes Granted


----------



## Room2201974

X = Xylophone Mating Season


----------



## Simon Moon

Y - The Young Yentas


----------



## Room2201974

Z = Zoanthropics - an Eric Burdon cover band!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Æ = Æddabæddaboys


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ø = Ørneredet...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Å = Årnerseg i Fredrikstad


----------



## Art Rock

Ä = Ätzendes Essigsäure Konsumierung


----------



## Art Rock

Now that we've had some fun, shall we go back to A?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A = Alrightythen


----------



## Room2201974

B = Big Tippers!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Charlie and the Cavemen


----------



## Room2201974

D = The Duvets - great cover band!


----------



## Rogerx

E= Enlighten Us (gospel choir )


----------



## Art Rock

F = The Formosa Experience


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Generation Landslide


----------



## Rogerx

H= Hopelessly Divided


----------



## Room2201974

I = Interlewds



......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

J = The Jameson Caskmates


----------



## The Deacon

J = The Jacksee Dannys


----------



## Room2201974

K = Kochellas.....can't wait til they play Coachella.


----------



## Simon Moon

L - Leaves of Grass


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

M - Mentallifunk


----------



## Room2201974

Napalm Test Village


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

O = Other Side of the Sun


----------



## The Deacon

P = Postcards From Somalia


----------



## Rogerx

P =Persistent trolls


----------



## Art Rock

Once more, and now when it's my turn:
Q = Quaggamole


----------



## The Deacon

R = Ratarsed Pope(s)


----------



## Simon Moon

R - Rasputin's Beard


----------



## Room2201974

S= Spocking The Fives - Canadian musicians, that name is begging for a band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T = Thankyou Turkey


----------



## Room2201974

U = Ufologists 



.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Van Morris & Son


----------



## Room2201974

W = Worf Factor 8


----------



## Rogerx

X = Xtremely findings


----------



## ldiat

Y = the Yinzers


----------



## Rogerx

Z -Zero understanding singers


----------



## Room2201974

Astros Ethical Tradition


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

B = Bad Zadah (Slovenian Black Sabbath cover band)


----------



## Room2201974

C = Crabalocker Fishwives


----------



## Art Rock

D = The Domino Theoreticians


----------



## Room2201974

E = Edison's Elephants


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

F is for Feptember Fix


----------



## Room2201974

G = Generation Hex


----------



## Rogerx

H= Homo erectus singers


----------



## Room2201974

I = Idiophone Drum Circle


----------



## Rogerx

J= The Jolly not so good fellas.


----------



## Room2201974

K = Kleptocractic Oath


----------



## Art Rock

L = Lucifer's Matchsticks


----------



## Rogerx

M= Mind Your Manners


----------



## Art Rock

N = Nick and the Nickelodeons


----------



## Room2201974

O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators
O = The Obganiators


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

P = Pee Culiars


----------



## Rogerx

Q= Queer boys and girls band


----------



## Art Rock

R = Rudolf and the Rat-nosed Reindeer


----------



## Room2201974

S = Semolina Pilchards


----------



## Art Rock

T = The Girl Who Cried Up The Eifel Tower


----------



## Rogerx

U - (The) Utter Nutters


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> S = Semolina Pilchards


Real band -

https://www.kendalcalling.co.uk/artists/semolina-pilchards


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> U - (The) Utter Nutters


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/utternutters/


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> G = Generation Hex


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/Generation-HEX-1444997502225177/


----------



## Duncan

Simon Moon said:


> L - Leaves of Grass


Real band -

http://pnwbands.com/leavesofgrass.html


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> V= Vintage band ( also a five man group, two on hiatus one gong two still _very _active)


Real band -

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKV9zdKYuq9r2H0aiMkGFSA


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A = Alrightythen


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Musician-Band/Alrighty-Then-501310020394789/


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> B = Big Tippers!


Real band -

https://www.facebook.com/BigTippers


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> D = The Duvets - great cover band!


Real band -

https://www.duvetsrock.com/


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Quantum's .......................


Real band -

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=1555

Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose...

- Duncan


----------



## Duncan

The Deacon said:


> The X-rated Piccaninnies


Disqualified - violation of the ToS - use of racial slur -

https://www.ferris.edu/HTMLS/news/jimcrow/antiblack/*********/homepage.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> U - (The) Utter Nutters


Please continue with V


----------



## Art Rock

V = The Vortex Verifiers


----------



## Room2201974

W = West Virginia Saluters!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Xavier & Dos Equis Specials


----------



## Rogerx

Y= YouTube Music singers .


----------



## Room2201974

Zee Zee Ryders


...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A = Agoraphobias


----------



## mikeh375

Brick layers Association beat combo players (weddings at reduced rate)


----------



## Room2201974

C = Consolidated Tripel


----------



## Rogerx

D -Dark days before Christmas singers .


----------



## Art Rock

E = Elizabeth and the Queens


----------



## Room2201974

F = Fifth Force

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...-a-fifth-force-of-nature/ar-BBXcgsR?ocid=AMZN


----------



## Rogerx

Gender neutral band


----------



## Room2201974

H = Habaneran Slow Licks


----------



## Art Rock

I = Izzy Isbourne


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

J = Jailhouse Jazzmasters


----------



## Simon Moon

K - The Kraptastics


----------



## Rogerx

L = Lazy Cows..........................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mariners of Ancient Rimes


----------



## Room2201974

Nibelung/Gollum Sluice Box


----------



## Rogerx

O =On your rag band.


----------



## Room2201974

N = Nebel Rebels


Opps, my bad. Coffee hasn't kicked in yet and I lost my place!

I'll try to keep up!


----------



## Rogerx

Should be Q Room2201974


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

P = Porgy and Tori


----------



## Room2201974

Q = Quadraphenix


----------



## Rogerx

R- Restless UK voters


----------



## Room2201974

S = Salmonella Pilchards*


* Back with a better spelling!


----------



## senza sordino

Thrush - A Rush cover band with three fun guys


----------



## Art Rock

U2Too (a U2 tribute band obviously)


----------



## fergusmcphail

The Vinda Lou Trio


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Windmills and Hurricanes


----------



## Art Rock

Xeno and the Xenophobes


----------



## Room2201974

Y = Yokel Ono



.......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Z = Zwedish Dishez


----------



## Room2201974

Ar$e Nova


....


----------



## Rogerx

Brexiteers .......


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Brexiteers .......


A very popular one, third mention in the thread........

C = Clowns Left Jokers Right (a Stealers Wheel tribute band)


----------



## fergusmcphail

The Dirt Brown Boy Cows


----------



## Room2201974

E = Ecru Shades Of Pale


----------



## Rogerx

F - Fish Bucks ...................


----------



## Room2201974

G = Generation Brex


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

H = Haggis Lunch (it's my band!)


----------



## Room2201974

I = Igloo Futures


----------



## Rogerx

J -Joy to the World gospel choir.


----------



## Room2201974

K = Kalamzoo Kazoos


----------



## senza sordino

Lou S Stools and the diuretics


----------



## Rogerx

Monogamous steel band


----------



## Art Rock

N = No Doubt about No Doubt (A No Doubt Tribute Band)


----------



## Room2201974

O = Onomamania*




*might be the ultimate "name" for a band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

P = Pigs & Ponies


----------



## Simon Moon

Q - The Quintessential Gambinis (My Cousin Vinny reference)


----------



## Rogerx

R =Renewable Energy Group


----------



## Art Rock

s = Scratch Like Mad


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T = Tennis Elbow Hurlers


----------



## Room2201974

U = Ukrainian Gasholes*




*I've been biden my time to play that one.


----------



## Rogerx

Venomous attitudes.


----------



## Taplow

W = Wagner's Pantaloons


----------



## Art Rock

Xian Stone Warriors


----------



## Room2201974

Y = Yardnerds





........


----------



## Rogerx

Z= Zen masters...................


----------



## Room2201974

A = Apolitical Bluesmen*




* No calls!*

* No, I mean really, stop calling my house!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

B = Bondage Penguins


----------



## Rogerx

C = Criticized opinions .


----------



## Room2201974

D = Divas From Davenport*


*Name change. They used to be the Davenport Divas, but that didn't work out well.


----------



## Art Rock

E = The Endorphines? Already taken.

E = The Electric Amish? You gotta be kidding me... already taken

E = Ender's Playlist


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

F for FortyFourForce


----------



## Room2201974

G = Gesso Manifesto


----------



## Art Rock

H = Hedonism.... already exists

H = Holly and the Wood Men


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I = I am dude...


----------



## Room2201974

J = Jonestown Punch


----------



## Art Rock

K = The Knoxville Summers


----------



## Room2201974

L = Leaf Inhalers


----------



## Rogerx

M = Monster masters.


----------



## Room2201974

Nock, The Arrow


----------



## Rogerx

O= Orient express singers


----------



## Room2201974

P = Petri Dish Souffle


----------



## Art Rock

Q = Quetzalcoatlantis


----------



## Room2201974

R = Regression To The Meme


----------



## Art Rock

S = Santa's Sophisticated Secrets


----------



## Rogerx

T -Temple of Dooms


----------



## Room2201974

U = Undercover Angles


----------



## Rogerx

V = Veggie Burgers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wolverine Blues Brothers


----------



## Art Rock

X Marks the Spotify


----------



## Room2201974

Y = Yu Mon Gus




...


----------



## Rogerx

Z= Zodiac warrior's


----------



## Art Rock

Amy and the Farrah-Fowlers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

B = Blind Santa


----------



## Room2201974

C = Catadiatonic


----------



## Rogerx

Def drunks ................


----------



## Room2201974

Elysian Field Greens - they're either one heck of a modal band, or a Greek salad!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

F for Falaffel Frenzy Fighters


----------



## Art Rock

G = The Gorgeous Geordies


----------



## Rogerx

H = Hunky doodle singers


----------



## ldiat

I-Instant Play the Horn


----------



## Room2201974

J = Jefferson's Hairpeace


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

K = Kettle Heavybummed


----------



## Room2201974

L = Lemurs On Meth


----------



## senza sordino

Room2201974 said:


> L = Lemurs On Meth


The Meth addicted lemurs


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

N = Not the meth addicted lemurs (sorry )


----------



## Rogerx

Opinion pollsters band


----------



## Art Rock

Ponies of the Apocalypse


----------



## Rogerx

Q -Quiet conflicts


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

R = Red Oyster Cult


----------



## Simon Moon

S - Symbol Minds


----------



## Art Rock

T = The Tillermen (a Cat Stevens tribute band)


----------



## Room2201974

U = Umbiblical Chords


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

V = Vörld of Viölence


----------



## Room2201974

W = Western AARP Music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

X = Xylophonedronesonsunday


----------



## Rogerx

Young adult romances band


----------



## Art Rock

Z = Zack the Quack


----------



## Rogerx

A- Awful music makers .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

B = Bigger Countries (actually 2 bands at once!)


----------



## Room2201974

C = Collective Droll


----------



## Rogerx

D- Dream catchers


----------



## Room2201974

E = The Elisions


----------



## Rogerx

F= Freakers Virus singers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

G = Gorilla Moshpit


----------



## Simon Moon

H - History of Madness


----------



## Rogerx

I - Intercontinental fights band.


----------



## Room2201974

What is the Jeopardy Peyote Challenge?*




*Must be stated in the form of a question.


----------



## Rogerx

K = Kitten scratches


----------



## Room2201974

L = Labotomy Groupons


----------



## Rogerx

Miracle ( censor) singers


----------



## Rogerx

No-one can come up with a new anymore singers


----------



## Room2201974

Rogerx said:


> No-one can come up with a new anymore singers


Is "No-one" your answer for the letter N, or can I go with

Napalm Nocturnes!


----------



## Marc

Otter Senseless


----------



## Art Rock

Penderecki for President!


----------



## Room2201974

Q = Quartertoneflash


----------



## Art Rock

R = The Roaring Twenty Somethings


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Synth Cynthia Sinners


----------



## Room2201974

Turn Down Daze (And I dig it)


----------



## Rogerx

Undergraduate rock band


----------



## Art Rock

Vicky and the Victorians


----------



## Room2201974

Waffles That Ate Detroit


----------



## Art Rock

The Xanadoodles


----------



## Sad Al

Yin, Pills, Cash & Yang


----------



## Art Rock

Zoidberg? Why not?


----------



## Room2201974

Abysmal Times Ahead


----------



## Rogerx

Bloopers gospel choir.


----------



## Sad Al

Coitus est interruptus


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dipdip Urpelurpel


----------



## Rogerx

Everlasting golden oldies band


----------



## Room2201974

Fauci's Freehold


----------



## Art Rock

Grease from Greece


----------



## Rogerx

Happy Saturdays


----------



## Room2201974

Iocaine Powders


----------



## Art Rock

Just Justin and the Justintimes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

KJ and the Synthetils


----------



## Rogerx

Louie and the Losers


----------



## Art Rock

Mike and the Microphones


----------



## Room2201974

Ninja Catnip









..


----------



## Rogerx

Olive & Popeye .......................


----------



## Sad Al

The Peatles featuring Adolf Lennon


----------



## Art Rock

P = Popeye and Olive (a tribute band for Olive and Popeye)


----------



## Room2201974

Q = Quarantined Bimbos From Helll


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

R = Razorteeth Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Station occupants


----------



## Room2201974

Tortoise Union






.


----------



## Art Rock

Us 'R' Toys ...............


----------



## Room2201974

V = The Vacuous Vaccines


----------



## Rogerx

Winter Dreams singers


----------



## Room2201974

X = Xerxes Circus


----------



## Rogerx

Years and Tears .....................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zooz and the Zoomings


----------



## Room2201974

A = The Aptly Named


----------



## Art Rock

B = The Buzztops


----------



## Room2201974

C = Cymbolic Logic


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

D = Dog Gone Duck


----------



## Room2201974

E = The Essential Notes


----------



## Rogerx

Fear not factory.


----------



## Room2201974

G = Gowns & Masks


----------



## Rogerx

House of not so braves


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Idira & the Incontinents


----------



## Art Rock

Joel and the Billies


----------



## Room2201974

Kallous Keys









.


----------



## Sad Al

Lev the Lobotomist and His Incompetent Brain Surgeons


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Musical Skeletons


----------



## Sad Al

Nono & the Nazi Oven Middlemen


----------



## Rogerx

Not allowed post again


----------



## Art Rock

Orville and Wilbur are always Wright


----------



## Rogerx

Patrick dump singers


----------



## Room2201974

Quackery Daiquiri


----------



## Art Rock

Russians on Ice


----------



## Room2201974

Snake Pie Recipes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T = Tanks Thanks


----------



## Rogerx

Undertow singers


----------



## Art Rock

V = Vampireland


----------



## Room2201974

W = Wonkytonk Rockers


----------



## Art Rock

X = Xanadu or don't


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yellow Band Aid


----------



## Rogerx

Zandra and the swing sisters.


----------



## Art Rock

The Aardvarks.... too bad, they already exist....

Andramoi Ennepe Mousa



(an imaginary Greek prog rock band)


----------



## Rogerx

British control bitches.


----------



## Room2201974

C = Chloroxoqueens


----------



## Rogerx

Deathly dreamers


----------



## Art Rock

Early Birds Eating Worms


----------



## Room2201974

The Flats Of Life


----------



## Rogerx

Genetic modified singers .


----------



## Room2201974

Hedgerow Bustlers


----------



## Art Rock

The I-Diots ...............................


----------



## Rogerx

Judas singers ................


----------



## Room2201974

K Street Mockers


----------



## Rogerx

Lurkers everywhere duo


----------



## Art Rock

Mimosa Mornings


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

N = Nun More Black


----------



## Rogerx

Oranges dance orchestra


----------



## Room2201974

Prologue And The Evil Snails


----------



## Art Rock

The Quarantinians


----------



## Rogerx

Rude and Offensive band


----------



## Room2201974

S = Sonata Sinatras


----------



## Art Rock

The Threesetters


----------



## Room2201974

Ubertoad





.....


----------



## Rogerx

Vain and McVain


----------



## Room2201974

Wardrobe Malfuntions


----------



## Art Rock

X Marks The Spot


----------



## Rogerx

Yellow bird singers


----------



## Room2201974

Zoomer Zone Zeros


----------



## Rogerx

Arrogant vocal group


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Beerdrinkiest Women


----------



## Rogerx

Covid-19 singers


----------



## millionrainbows

Variations on "The Who:"

The The (already done)
Them (already done)

The Those
What
The Y'all (southern rock)


----------



## Art Rock

The Dornish Girls


----------



## Rogerx

Explosive outburst band.


----------



## Room2201974

Faron Height And The Perculators


----------



## Rogerx

Gilles de la Tourette singers


----------



## Room2201974

Heathens R Us














.


----------



## Rogerx

Irritating itching band.


----------



## Room2201974

Jabberwookiee







.


----------



## Rogerx

Knickerbocker sextet


----------



## Room2201974

Lunatic Ravings


----------



## Rogerx

Maniacally persistent stalkers .


----------



## Room2201974

Natural Exit Strategies


----------



## Rogerx

Overrated obsessive choir


----------



## Room2201974

Pure Evil Incorporated


----------



## Rogerx

Querulant obsessive stalkers.


----------



## Art Rock

Russians on Ice


----------



## Room2201974

Subliminal Biscuits


----------



## Rogerx

Testosterone vocal group


----------



## Art Rock

UB42

A UB40 tribute band obviously...


----------



## Room2201974

Rogerx said:


> Testosterone vocal group


Here's to hoping that's not SATB.


----------



## Room2201974

Vaccinators From Vega


----------



## adriesba

Worm-Brain Wannabes


----------



## Rogerx

Xenophobiana gospel choir


----------



## Room2201974

Ying Yang Jung






.


----------



## Art Rock

Zombie Apocalypse Now!


----------



## Room2201974

Academy of Mock


----------



## Rogerx

Bertha blockers


----------



## Room2201974

Carefree Covid Rovers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dark Electronic Ambient Disney's and Guns Of No Earthlings


----------



## Rogerx

Everything But The Boy


----------



## Room2201974

Forks In The Toad


----------



## Rogerx

Grateful alive ......................


----------



## Room2201974

Hemiola Gangbang


----------



## Rogerx

Imagination lovers


----------



## adriesba

Joking Junky Jukebox Juggling Jumbo Jumpjacking Jazzy Jailors


(or "8 or 9 J's" for short )

The (not so) true story:
The band had a debate on whether jumpjacking counted as one or two j's. So they just called it "8 or 9 J's". They play a bunch of mixtures of genres, but all involve jazz styles. Despite the "8 or 9" the band only has four players. They also do stand-up comedy and acrobatics at their concerts and are jailors in their outside-the-band life, hence the crazy name.


----------



## Rogerx

Kingdom anarchists


----------



## Art Rock

Lothlorien Holidays


----------



## Room2201974

Mahler's Maulers


----------



## Rogerx

Neurologic Music Therapy


----------



## SanAntone

A potential band name that came to me decades ago, but never used: White Noise


----------



## Art Rock

We follow the alphabet... 

Ohio Cosplayers


----------



## Simon Moon

P - Pubic Heirs



SanAntone said:


> A potential band name that came to me decades ago, but never used: White Noise


There already was a band called "White Noise". It was an experimental electronic band (one of the first) formed in 1968. The founder is an American classically trained bass player.

Here are a list of their albums:

An Electric Storm (1969)
White Noise 2 - Concerto for Synthesizer (1974)
White Noise 3 - Re-Entry (1980)
White Noise 4 - Inferno (1990)
White Noise 5 - Sound Mind (2000)
White Noise 5.5 - White Label (2006)


----------



## Room2201974

Quarks Of Indifference


----------



## Rogerx

Rejected Gospel choir


----------



## Room2201974

Systemic Penguin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tracy Crain's Gravy Brain


----------



## SanAntone

Unwanted Hair ....


----------



## SanAntone

Simon Moon said:


> P - Pubic Heirs
> 
> There already was a band called "White Noise". It was an experimental electronic band (one of the first) formed in 1968. The founder is an American classically trained bass player.
> 
> Here are a list of their albums:
> 
> An Electric Storm (1969)
> White Noise 2 - Concerto for Synthesizer (1974)
> White Noise 3 - Re-Entry (1980)
> White Noise 4 - Inferno (1990)
> White Noise 5 - Sound Mind (2000)
> White Noise 5.5 - White Label (2006)


How funny. I'm an American classically trained bass player, who played in garage bands in 1968. Go figure.


----------



## Room2201974

The Vacillating Rhythms


----------



## Rogerx

Withdrawal request band


----------



## Art Rock

The Xenon Fluoride Experience


----------



## Rogerx

Young the cowards


----------



## Art Rock

Zenze and Zenzibility


----------



## Rogerx

Against all bigotry gospel choir


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bubble Breakbeat Bop Brothers


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy comment masters


----------



## Room2201974

Devoid of Reason


----------



## Rogerx

Emergency exit choir


----------



## Room2201974

Flagrant Denials


----------



## Rogerx

Geological steppers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heggelünd Blastbeat Beasts


----------



## Room2201974

Indecent Posers


----------



## Rogerx

Jumping required


----------



## Art Rock

Knickerbockers Revival Band


----------



## Rogerx

Lazy and sharp singers


----------



## Room2201974

Made-Up Band Name


----------



## Rogerx

No political background rock band


----------



## Room2201974

Original Organs


----------



## Art Rock

Poppy Love
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Rogerx

Quitting no option


----------



## Room2201974

Resurgent Viruses


----------



## Rogerx

Searching everywhere singers


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Trophy Wives Anonymous (TWA)


----------



## Room2201974

Unqualified Posters


----------



## Rogerx

Vibrate vicious virus


----------



## adriesba

Wonderous Scream Team


----------



## Art Rock

X-Men without Hats


----------



## Room2201974

Yard Dog Chain




.


----------



## Rogerx

Zoover carvers ......................


----------



## adriesba

Application X ....


----------



## Rogerx

Brand New World coming


----------



## Room2201974

Corona Suns*



*On tour this Sunday in Africa and parts of Asia.


----------



## Rogerx

Dodo searchers .............................


----------



## Room2201974

Einstein's Violin


----------



## Rogerx

Fanatic syndicalism duo


----------



## Room2201974

Gerrymandered Blue Notes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heggelund Wiener


----------



## adriesba

Intelligent Burgers


----------



## Room2201974

Jobless Multitudes


----------



## Rogerx

Kicker boxers......


----------



## Art Rock

Lamia Lovers
....................................


----------



## Room2201974

Mass Over Distance


----------



## Rogerx

Nothing Left .......................


----------



## Art Rock

Odin's Eyepatch


----------



## Room2201974

Pam Demic and the Viruses


----------



## Rogerx

Quiet not the bravest


----------



## adriesba

Rising Failure  ..


----------



## Rogerx

Secretly lurkers .......


----------



## Room2201974

Tonal Rampage






....


----------



## Open Book

Undulating Uvulas


----------



## Room2201974

Vinny And The Ventilators


----------



## Rogerx

Winging and the complainers


----------



## Room2201974

Xylophonics




.....


----------



## Art Rock

Zeml in Sky

.........................


----------



## Rogerx

Agnostic Believers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Burning Witches is a real band!

Bogger This Then


----------



## Rogerx

Chiropractic movers


----------



## Room2201974

The Decompositionals


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Electric Elephant


----------



## Room2201974

Functional Digits


----------



## Rogerx

Giant *** hols


----------



## Room2201974

Hairier Jets 




.


----------



## Rogerx

Imaginary lovers


----------



## Room2201974

Joan's Arc Welders


----------



## Open Book

Kestrel .


----------



## Rogerx

Losers and winners singers


----------



## Art Rock

Mozart for Mozart's Sake


----------



## Rogerx

Nuns and Roses .................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

O = Oyaoya Ahaha


----------



## Rogerx

P = Peppermint tea


----------



## Room2201974

Quelled Uprisings


----------



## Rogerx

Rewind and play singers


----------



## Room2201974

Sadistic Tuna






.


----------



## Rogerx

Turntable times .


----------



## Room2201974

Unadulterated Adulterers


----------



## Rogerx

Violent singers groupies


----------



## Starving Wolf

Wombats Without Hats


----------



## Rogerx

X Xylophone singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Y - Young Oldsters


----------



## Rogerx

Zalando home shoppers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Abdominal Snowmen


----------



## Rogerx

Bubble butt singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Charging Bull Moose and the Credit Cards


----------



## Art Rock

The Dresden Massacre


----------



## Starving Wolf

Elegant Eyesores


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Forty, Fat & Finished


----------



## Open Book

Gargano vs. Ciampa


----------



## Starving Wolf

Happiness Is A Warm Pun


----------



## Rogerx

Independent thinkers and voters


----------



## Starving Wolf

Jumbo Jambalaya Joker Juice


----------



## Rogerx

Killing for Money


----------



## Art Rock

Lemons and Melons


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Melons and Lemons


----------



## Rogerx

Nova Scotia singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Occasionally Overwhelmed Orchestra


----------



## Open Book

Pet Shop ***** ...............


----------



## Rogerx

Querulant complainers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Red Hat Chilly Poppers


----------



## Rogerx

Secrets and dirty lies quartet


----------



## Room2201974

Tunnelvision 2020


----------



## Art Rock

United Hairlines


----------



## Rogerx

Vigilant virus ......................


----------



## Open Book

Welease Woger


...............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

X = XXXXXXXL Band


----------



## Starving Wolf

Yankee Doodle Dandelions


----------



## Rogerx

Zoover hoovers .......................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone But The Earl


----------



## Art Rock

Boris Good Enough


----------



## Room2201974

Corona Chameleons


----------



## Rogerx

Double Bay gospel choir


----------



## Room2201974

Effortless Hit Makers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Funny Prancing Cosmonauts


----------



## Art Rock

Gandalfs Pipe
...........


----------



## Rogerx

Hypothetical questioners


----------



## Room2201974

Inept Responses


----------



## JAS

I don't think that I have already posted this, but I am not going back over 50 pages of posts to be sure, so forgive me if it is a repeat. When I am asked what kind of music I listen to, I usually say that it is chiefly Dead White European Males. I think that would be a fine name for a band.


----------



## Room2201974

JAS said:


> I don't think that I have already posted this, but I am not going back over 50 pages of posts to be sure, so forgive me if it is a repeat. When I am asked what kind of music I listen to, I usually say that it is chiefly Dead White European Males. I think that would be a fine name for a band.


When we get back around to "D" in the alphabet that will be a great one to post.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Jasmine Giraffes


----------



## Room2201974

Kilowatts For Suzy


----------



## Rogerx

Lurkers united gospel choir


----------



## Starving Wolf

More Bounce To The Ounce


----------



## Rogerx

Non alcoholic vocal group


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Moralkoholakoholas


----------



## Art Rock

We tend to follow the alphabet.....

O = Original Copiers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Postpostmodernistix
...sorry about going the wrong way!


----------



## Rogerx

Quizzes and watermarks


----------



## Room2201974

Resurgent Expectations


----------



## Rogerx

Silent witnesses


----------



## Art Rock

Tango Your Own Way


----------



## Room2201974

Ulterior Motifs


----------



## Rogerx

Vanilla ice cream lovers


----------



## Room2201974

Watch Dog Chain


----------



## Starving Wolf

X Harpo Marx The Spot


----------



## Room2201974

Yellow Matter Mustard


----------



## Starving Wolf

Zoroaster's Zither Zenith


----------



## Room2201974

A Toenail Riot





.


----------



## Starving Wolf

BBQ Blues Brigade


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cutlery Bop and Boogaloo Service


----------



## Starving Wolf

Devil's Earwax ...


----------



## Rogerx

Evil stalkers ...........................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Famously Anonymous


----------



## Art Rock

Golden Noserings


----------



## Rogerx

Horrendous outcomes


----------



## Room2201974

Idle Virtues



...


----------



## Art Rock

Johnny Hates Opera


----------



## Room2201974

Khashoggi's Ghost


----------



## Starving Wolf

Lemons Into Lemonade


----------



## Rogerx

Multiply virus sisters


----------



## Starving Wolf

Nothing But The Girl


----------



## Rogerx

Obesity brothers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Pandemic Poodle Peddlars


----------



## Art Rock

Quincy and the Quatremains


----------



## Rogerx

Running like clockwork .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S = Stormgarden


----------



## Art Rock

Tango Mango Fandango


----------



## Rogerx

Universal Freedom


----------



## Room2201974

Virucidal Homegrown


----------



## Rogerx

Winging widows ......................


----------



## Art Rock

The Xanadoodles


----------



## Open Book

Yeti Confetti

.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zoop Kitchen Singers


----------



## Room2201974

Asymptomatics

.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Balooba Back Stabbath


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy slime balls


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's real!!!! Ded Flatbird!


----------



## Rogerx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's real!!!! Ded Flatbird!


Not allowed, fantasy names please


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...that's sad...
D = Don Leopadras


----------



## Rogerx

*E*xtremely sorry .


----------



## Art Rock

Fornicating Foxes


----------



## Rogerx

Gardeners united


----------



## Starving Wolf

Here Today, Gone Tomorrow


----------



## Rogerx

Inspirational continental shiners


----------



## Room2201974

Judicious Irony


----------



## Starving Wolf

King Chartreuse


----------



## Rogerx

Lovers united unlimited


----------



## Open Book

Mystery Meat

.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Nero's Flaming Fiddlers


----------



## Rogerx

Overall sneakers


----------



## Open Book

the Personal Shoppers


----------



## Rogerx

Que buzz unlimited


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rossum's Universal Reboots


----------



## Rogerx

Strong opinions seekers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Tommy Too Toned


----------



## Rogerx

Unlimited edition .


----------



## Room2201974

Vinyl Wrath




.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Wiggler's Wombats


----------



## Open Book

X-Acto Knife

.


----------



## Rogerx

Young anymore addicts


----------



## Starving Wolf

Zeus' Zesty Zinnias


----------



## Rogerx

Annoying little *****


----------



## Room2201974

Band To Be Named Later


----------



## Rogerx

Conifer jumpiness.


----------



## Room2201974

Deranged Arrangement


----------



## Art Rock

Electric Lite Orchestra

(an ELO tribute band obviously)


----------



## Room2201974

Foregone Illusions


----------



## Rogerx

Grumpy and Grumble


----------



## Room2201974

Holy Bat Virus, Robin!


----------



## Rogerx

Intimate bullies


----------



## Room2201974

Justified Types


----------



## Rogerx

King of the world sinners


----------



## Room2201974

Lapidary Rocks






.


----------



## Rogerx

Mazzeltov cantor singes


----------



## Room2201974

The Noninstitutionalised


----------



## Rogerx

Overall B*******


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Purgatory Drone Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Quarantaine singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rare Organisms Generating Exotic Radioactive Xrays


----------



## Room2201974

Stayin Inside Five


----------



## Starving Wolf

Turbocharged Turtles


----------



## Art Rock

Uriah Cheap


a Heep tribute band....


----------



## Starving Wolf

Veruca Pepper

A Veruca Salt tribute band


----------



## Duncan

Deleted post... Note to self - try looking up occasionally to see which thread you're on... sigh...


----------



## Art Rock

W = Wotzit Wigglers


----------



## Starving Wolf

X-ray Spectators


----------



## Rogerx

Young struggles


----------



## Room2201974

The Zirconias - obviously a cover band!


----------



## Rogerx

After dark rockers


----------



## Room2201974

Baritones For Rent


----------



## HolstThePhone

Crying Cornflake and the Dairy Substitutes


----------



## Room2201974

Dornish Red Rockers


----------



## adriesba

End of the Song


----------



## Room2201974

Faron Height And The Fevers


----------



## Rogerx

General mangers gospel band


----------



## Starving Wolf

Harry Krishna and the Monks


----------



## Rogerx

Irritating imaginable friends


----------



## Room2201974

Justified Borders


----------



## Rogerx

Kiss and hug all


----------



## Starving Wolf

Lonesome Lotharios


----------



## Rogerx

Marathon matchmakers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Neglectful Noodlers


----------



## Rogerx

Overkill monsters


----------



## Starving Wolf

Partypooping Penguins


----------



## ldiat

Starving Wolf said:


> Partypooping Penguins


YES LETS GO PENS!! (hockey season back in Aug)


----------



## Art Rock

Quarks and Quirks


----------



## Rogerx

Restless soul searchers


----------



## Room2201974

Sculptured Innocence


----------



## Art Rock

T42&24TMe4u&u4me


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ukulele Mayhem In The Night


----------



## adriesba

Voices with Helium

... Let's see how long they last that way. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Winter wonderland gospel choir


----------



## HolstThePhone

Xavier and the X-Rated Xylophones


----------



## Rogerx

Young and very restless singers


----------



## Room2201974

Zuiderzee Zealots


----------



## Rogerx

All in one band


----------



## Room2201974

Bombproof Daisies


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Chordozers and Cheese


----------



## Rogerx

Divisional divided .....................


----------



## Room2201974

Entangled Areas


----------



## Rogerx

Fanatics united.


----------



## Room2201974

Goat Stew Special


----------



## Rogerx

Halloween steel band .


----------



## Room2201974

Intended Consequences


----------



## Rogerx

Jealous heart breakers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Killed By Server Latency


----------



## Room2201974

Lurid Details





.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

M = Mega Omega Men


----------



## Room2201974

Nationalistic Idiots


----------



## Rogerx

Overweight and overdone singers


----------



## Room2201974

Planetary Formation


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Queens of the Drone Age


----------



## Rogerx

Reasonably interactions


----------



## Room2201974

The Salty Blogs


----------



## Rogerx

Three brothers on the top floor


----------



## Art Rock

Unidentified Filing Objectives


----------



## Room2201974

Vina And The Talos IV


----------



## Rogerx

Weird flying opinions


----------



## Room2201974

Xylene Dream





.


----------



## Rogerx

Youth has the future


----------



## Room2201974

Zoom Where It Happened


----------



## Rogerx

Alarm Bell brothers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Boy Knows the Alphabet


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Alarm Bell brothers


We are still here, after the trolling ( been reported)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Banished Belligerent Bozo


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy stalkers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Demented Dipstick Doesn't Disappear


----------



## Rogerx

Evaluation singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Forget Foolish Forbidden Fiends


----------



## Rogerx

Greedy grumpy geographies


----------



## Room2201974

Harkonnen Spice Trade


----------



## Rogerx

Invalid appreciation


----------



## Starving Wolf

Just The Facets Man


----------



## Rogerx

Kramer and Kramer


----------



## Starving Wolf

Lilliputian Lumberjacks


----------



## Rogerx

Magic manic morons


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Magic manic morons


(you are close to "Magic Moutain" a theme park here in Santa Clarita)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Necrophobic Boys of Thunder


----------



## Rogerx

Old happy ********


----------



## Azol

Pink Purple

nice one tbh


----------



## Rogerx

Quiet confidential


----------



## Starving Wolf

Respectful Revolutionaries


----------



## Art Rock

Starfish Stew ...........


----------



## Starving Wolf

Tasty Turpentine


----------



## Art Rock

It's amazing how many crazy names one can come up with that are actual bands. Just now I found that Ulterior Motives and Urinal Cakes actually exist as bands.


----------



## Art Rock

U = The Unexplanations


----------



## Starving Wolf

Virtual Realists


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WC War Criminals


----------



## Starving Wolf

Xenophobic Inclusionists


----------



## adriesba

Youthful Ice Cream


----------



## Rogerx

Zane High singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Amiable Respected Teacher Regretfully Overrides Careless Kids


----------



## Rogerx

Brotherhood of LHBT groups


----------



## Starving Wolf

Constant Change Choir


----------



## Room2201974

Draconian Measures


----------



## Rogerx

Everything but the boys


----------



## Starving Wolf

Falafel French Fries


----------



## Rogerx

Going nowhere gospel choir


----------



## Starving Wolf

Headbangers' Ball Bearings


----------



## Rogerx

Irresistible stand up singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Jumping Jack's Flash In The Pan Band


----------



## adriesba

Kookoo Kastawayz


----------



## Art Rock

Lockdown and Out


----------



## Rogerx

Mediocre singers


----------



## Room2201974

Nationalistic Delusions


----------



## Azol

Optimystical
(I'd love to listen to one of their albums... had they existed)

P.S. Darn I just Googled it...
Optimystical. 329 likes · 8 talking about this. Hip-hop, indie-rock act from Phoenix, AZ. (Facebook)

P.P.S. Definitely not my thing.

Letter O is still vacant


----------



## adriesba

Open-Minded Worms


If that's a real band then wow great for them.


----------



## Room2201974

Azol said:


> Optimystical
> (I'd love to listen to one of their albums... had they existed)
> 
> P.S. Darn I just Googled it...
> Optimystical. 329 likes · 8 talking about this. Hip-hop, indie-rock act from Phoenix, AZ. (Facebook)
> 
> P.P.S. Definitely not my thing.
> 
> Letter O is still vacant


I try to Google all my ideas and am amazed at how many times a name is already being used. You have to think pretty far outside the fretboard/drum kit/keyboard to come up with a name someone hasn't already thought of. I think that's why there is a tendency for Off The Wall* bands named in this thread.

*Band name already taken.


----------



## Room2201974

Person Woman Man Camera TV


----------



## Art Rock

The Quadruple Bonds


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ra Ra Rasputin Love Machines


----------



## adriesba

Secrets in Sandpaper


----------



## Rogerx

Troll incorporated


----------



## Room2201974

Underground Zoo


----------



## adriesba

Very Ugly Music


----------



## Rogerx

Woman untied unlimited


----------



## Room2201974

Xerophiles Of Atacama


----------



## Rogerx

Ying, Yang and Young triplets


----------



## Art Rock

Zagreb Zombies zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rogerx

Aussie developed singers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bonnie Treatment


----------



## Room2201974

Covidiot Army




...


----------



## Rogerx

Evaluation progress


----------



## Room2201974

What happened to D?


----------



## Rogerx

Disappearing memories


----------



## Art Rock

Extra! Extra! It's the Extras!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

FooFoo Fighters


----------



## Room2201974

,........................


----------



## Art Rock

Grand Junk Sailboat


----------



## Room2201974

Huffing Roses





.


----------



## Rogerx

Invitation only's


----------



## Room2201974

Joint Sonata Collaborations


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kill Everybody Playing the Booze


----------



## Rogerx

Lonesome keyboard swingers


----------



## Room2201974

Mojo Masks Of Memphis


----------



## Rogerx

Narcissus erotics


----------



## Room2201974

Outlawed Science


----------



## Rogerx

Pretentious ponders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Q for Queen’s Fight


----------



## Room2201974

Roaming Covid Rovers


----------



## Rogerx

Starters and Losers


----------



## Room2201974

Talon Salad





.


----------



## Rogerx

Unacceptable behaviors


----------



## Starving Wolf

Variably Constant Changelings


----------



## Rogerx

Wondering wavers


----------



## adriesba

Xylem-Transported Cookies


----------



## Art Rock

Zeus and the Lightning Bolts


----------



## adriesba

We need a "Y" first.


----------



## Art Rock

Yogi and the Hungry Bears.


----------



## Room2201974

A Toe Nail Strummers


----------



## Rogerx

Bargain Hunters


----------



## Room2201974

Celluloid Memes


----------



## Rogerx

Dragoons and drag queens


----------



## adriesba

Elegant Grass Blades


----------



## Rogerx

Fighting freaking wonder boys


----------



## Room2201974

Great Mask Debaters


----------



## adriesba

Hopefully Not Terrible


----------



## Rogerx

Irritating annoying *** hols


----------



## Room2201974

Jammed Fingers







.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kangaroos Anonymous


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Leper Orgy

(definitely thinking something death metal sounding)


----------



## Rogerx

Massage message and mistakes


----------



## Starving Wolf

Nuclear Jazz Fusion Band


----------



## Rogerx

Obnoxious obsessive screamers


----------



## Room2201974

Percolate The Covfefe


----------



## Art Rock

Quarantined in Qatar


----------



## Rogerx

Reservoir dogs .....................


----------



## Room2201974

Sanctioned Fire


----------



## Rogerx

Tunneler and Tumbrels


----------



## Piers Hudson

Piers of the Realm
(Virtuoso Shred Guitar Solo Project)


----------



## Rogerx

Piers Hudson said:


> Piers of the Realm
> (Virtuoso Shred Guitar Solo Project)


Has to start with U


----------



## Art Rock

The Undeniable Truth


----------



## adriesba

Vexation of the Pies


----------



## Art Rock

Warholics Anonymous


----------



## Rogerx

Xylophone xenophobes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday and Far Away


----------



## Rogerx

Zolly and Polly


----------



## Azol

Absentminded Electricians


----------



## Art Rock

Bottoms full of Barnacles

_ETA: I was going to post Bennie and the Jets as an Elton John tribute band - but found out that they already exist and are indeed an Elton John tribute band. _


----------



## Rogerx

Cliff Shadow and the Richards


----------



## Open Book

Dead Electricians

(formerly Absentminded Electricians)


----------



## Rogerx

Everlasting answers


----------



## Room2201974

Fluent Grooves




.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gorillas Out To Lunch


----------



## Rogerx

Hundred ponderers


----------



## Azol

Ionian Scalerunners


----------



## Rogerx

Jolly Jokers singers


----------



## Azol

Kangaroo Kazoo Band


----------



## Room2201974

Lincoln Log Park


----------



## Rogerx

Morning after gospel choir


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nanny Syndicate Percussionist Rental


----------



## Rogerx

Occultism satanism brothers


----------



## Room2201974

The (Parentheticals)


----------



## Rogerx

Quitting everything


----------



## Room2201974

Radium Love and the Curies


----------



## Rogerx

Sand blowers brothers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tally Me Banana


----------



## Room2201974

Unrequited Glove


----------



## Rogerx

Vinegar pepper and salt choir


----------



## Starving Wolf

Wastewater Walruses


----------



## Rogerx

Xerox Xanax singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Young At Heart, Older Than Dirt


----------



## Rogerx

Z umbrellas and bomzies


----------



## Room2201974

Axis Of Weavils


----------



## Rogerx

Bestial and ********


----------



## Starving Wolf

Clean Mouth, Clean Mind


----------



## Rogerx

Do whatever you like singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Effortless Exertion Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

Fokker Friendships


----------



## Starving Wolf

Giant Gerbils Gospel Group


----------



## Rogerx

Interfering busy bodies.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Jumping Jehoshaphats


----------



## Rogerx

Kentucky farmers daughters


----------



## Room2201974

Los Causes (New Mexico)


----------



## Rogerx

Manic depressed stalkers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Non-binary Duo.


----------



## Rogerx

Overpowered Self-righteousness Prats.


----------



## Azol

Porky Pines
-------------


----------



## Rogerx

Querulous query singers


----------



## adriesba

Reasonable Ranting


----------



## Rogerx

Simultaneous synchronize singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Temporary Timelessness


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Unicorns For Hire


----------



## Starving Wolf

Very Very Tutus.


----------



## Room2201974

Wonk Doctors




...


----------



## Rogerx

X ray roommates


----------



## Starving Wolf

Yesterday's todays


----------



## Rogerx

Zero Tolerance twins


----------



## Room2201974

Assigned Blame





.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

BOBBOB (Bob & the Band of Bob)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Rogerx said:


> Overpowered Self-righteousness Prats.


That's a real band, but they go by the name "Metallica" nowadays.


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy crimson sealers


----------



## Room2201974

Damasked Masked Bandits


----------



## Rogerx

Ever recurring moaners


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fundametal Band


----------



## Rogerx

Grooming and howling singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Hopeful Pessimists


----------



## Rogerx

Insane secrets holders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jurassic Punks On Fire


----------



## Starving Wolf

Killer Klowns Kazoo Klub


----------



## Rogerx

Linguist and Lounger


----------



## Starving Wolf

Misunderstood Miscreants


----------



## Rogerx

Neutron and neurotics.


----------



## Starving Wolf

One Band Man Band


----------



## Rogerx

Pretentious pretenders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Quintuplet Groove Players


----------



## Rogerx

Remarkable resembles


----------



## Room2201974

Sacrificial Children


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Tommy and the Tightpants


----------



## Starving Wolf

Unforgivable Curses


----------



## Rogerx

Venomous vitamins


----------



## Starving Wolf

Watchful Hosemasters

A Phish cover band


----------



## Rogerx

XO gospel band


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yellow Marines In Shorts


----------



## Rogerx

Zach and Zachariah


----------



## Room2201974

Aztec Umpire



.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemians and bandits


----------



## Room2201974

Covidiots of South Dakota


----------



## Rogerx

Dangerous multiplex singers


----------



## Room2201974

Ergotics O-Leary


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Funny Satanists With Bikinis


----------



## Rogerx

Great pretenders gang


----------



## Room2201974

Handel's Vandals


----------



## Rogerx

Intriguing intruders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Joggingshoeblues


----------



## Room2201974

Kingdom of Idiots


----------



## Rogerx

Level 84 singers


----------



## Room2201974

Memes of Delusion


----------



## Rogerx

Nobody's fools ...................


----------



## Room2201974

Orphans of Empire


----------



## Rogerx

Pants, shirts and boots band


----------



## Room2201974

Qanon Nazis






.


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel with a cause .


----------



## Room2201974

Sue, Sioux, Siouan - Phil Collins cover band from the Dakotas


----------



## Rogerx

Tremendous preferences


----------



## Room2201974

The Unmasked Dead


----------



## Rogerx

Veterans and soldiers choir


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Werewolf, there wolf, everywhere a wolf, wolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Room2201974

Xanthous Presidency


----------



## Rogerx

( The ) Young and elderly's


----------



## Room2201974

Zaventem Luggage


----------



## Rogerx

Avenger airmail quartet


----------



## Room2201974

Boat Memory





.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Credence Clearwater Revival.

Oh wait, that one is taken 

How about Crazy Chicken Balls


----------



## Rogerx

Dump drummer and summers


----------



## Room2201974

Enduring Legends


----------



## Rogerx

Freaking feathers


----------



## Room2201974

Grok, the Budgie


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hubba Bubba Boys (chewing gum from my childhood)


----------



## Room2201974

Instruments of Love


----------



## Rogerx

Janden and jaspers


----------



## Room2201974

Katabolics






.


----------



## Rogerx

Logic and logistics


----------



## Merl

Merl and the Manly Macho Men


----------



## Rogerx

Neurological and neurotics


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Old School Hollywood Baseball


----------



## Room2201974

Possessed By Chocolate!


----------



## Rogerx

Queasily and quarks


----------



## Room2201974

Rupicolous Rascals


----------



## Rogerx

Stupendous sopranos


----------



## Room2201974

Talismatics

.


----------



## Rogerx

Unisex uniforms


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

V for Volcanic Slush


----------



## Rogerx

Winter wanderers


----------



## Room2201974

The Xiphoids






.


----------



## Rogerx

Yzzy Steinway ,,,,,,,


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Zoot Zooters Midnight Band


----------



## Rogerx

Autistic an neurotic


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Boomerang Kittens


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy and the creepers band


----------



## ZJovicic

Proctalgia Fugax


----------



## Rogerx

ZJovicic said:


> Proctalgia Fugax


Has to start with a E


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...or D!

Damned Darkness


----------



## Rogerx

Easy mistakes singers


----------



## ZJovicic

Filthy Failed Classicists


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Great Bahrain Symphonists.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heggelunds Punk Vesper Shouters


----------



## Jacck

Leprotic Leprechauns


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> Leprotic Leprechauns


Has to star with I
so

Icarus and insecure


----------



## adriesba

Jagged Ed on the Ej!


----------



## Rogerx

Klaustrophobia and sons


----------



## adriesba

Lovely Breakfast Bunch


----------



## Rogerx

Morning and mourning singers .


----------



## adriesba

Nobody Likes Them, but They're Rich and Famous


----------



## Rogerx

Overrated and over worshiped


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Po-Jama People Players


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quorum quashers


----------



## Rogerx

Returning retirements


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sinister Hedgehogs


----------



## adriesba

Trying to Fail ‎ ‎‎ ‎‎


----------



## Rogerx

Urban lurkers family


----------



## adriesba

Vigorous Burps‎‎‎‎‎‎


----------



## Rogerx

Wanders and wonders brothers.


----------



## Malx

Xterminating Mink (a Danish Band).


----------



## Taplow

Yesterday's Presidents


----------



## Rogerx

Zoe and the pacemakers.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Absolute Power Corrupting Absolutely


----------



## Rogerx

Bring on the victory singers.


----------



## Malx

Coviduity.

Probably a female death metal band


----------



## Rogerx

Dumb blond orange


----------



## adriesba

Effervescent Beluga


----------



## Rogerx

Fanatic deniers


----------



## adriesba

Guppy Guard‎‎‎‎‎


----------



## Rogerx

Horrendous deniers


----------



## adriesba

I am the Only Band


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

John and the Cages


----------



## NoCoPilot

"Band Name Here"

(great for googling...)


----------



## Rogerx

NoCoPilot said:


> "Band Name Here"
> 
> (great for googling...)


Has to star with a I


----------



## NoCoPilot

Rogerx said:


> Has to star with a I


Oh sorry. Make it "Korean Band Name" then.


----------



## Rogerx

NoCoPilot said:


> Oh sorry. Make it "Korean Band Name" then.


Much better, thanks


----------



## adriesba

Listen to Our Music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metallic Menthol Twist


----------



## Rogerx

No more presidents


----------



## Malx

........O.M.G.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Presidents No More


----------



## jim prideaux

The following suggested name came up in a conversation with one of my brothers as we reviewed ( socially distanced conversation on the phone!!!) as we reviewed recent events in the UK....

'Oven Ready Moonshot'


----------



## Comity

There was a real band named Crazy Backwards Alphabet. 


Radiohand


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> The following suggested name came up in a conversation with one of my brothers as we reviewed ( socially distanced conversation on the phone!!!) as we reviewed recent events in the UK....
> 
> 'Oven Ready Moonshot'


apologies......do not appear to know the alphabet!


----------



## adriesba

Quaint Banking Llamas


----------



## Rogerx

Restless soul and gospel band


----------



## Open Book

SchweinElch

.............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Turnips For Baldrick


----------



## Starving Wolf

Unreliable Narrators


----------



## Rogerx

Verified liars..........................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Worst President Ever


----------



## Rogerx

Xenophobe's .........................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yellow Shark Bubbles


----------



## Starving Wolf

ZaSu Pitts and the Zestful Zinnias


----------



## Rogerx

Absurd conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Beltway Bozo Brigade


----------



## Rogerx

Creeping stalkers foursome


----------



## pianozach

Dorks on 'Roids


----------



## Starving Wolf

Eternal Election Cycle


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

F is for Fed Leopard


----------



## Starving Wolf

Georgia Elections On My Mind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HELLNO
:devil::devil:


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ice Cream Headache


----------



## Rogerx

Jambalaya on the bayou singes


----------



## Starving Wolf

Killer Klowns From Inner Space


----------



## Open Book

Lex Luthor's Hair


----------



## pianozach

The Morning After Pills


----------



## Rogerx

No more delaying singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Overcompensation Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Presidents elect .


----------



## Gothos

Q -Quid Pro Quo


----------



## pianozach

Robert's Cow Lozenges


----------



## Gothos

Stainless Steel Salad


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trans Am Trance


----------



## Gothos

Utter Indifference


----------



## Rogerx

Vice president elected.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Washington Follies


----------



## Gothos

Zipgun Choreography


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> Washington Follies


Xander's Little Kidney Pills

Yankee Stank



Gothos said:


> Zipgun Choreography


----------



## Gothos

pianozach said:


> Xander's Little Kidney Pills
> 
> Yankee Stank


Whoops!My bad.Sorry.


----------



## Gothos

Artichoke Ice Cream


----------



## pianozach

Gothos said:


> Whoops!My bad.Sorry.


No prob'. 



Gothos said:


> Artichoke Ice Cream


Bippy Boogedy


----------



## Azol

Castanets Clan
------------------


----------



## Gothos

Doppelganger Pie


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ego Shredders of the Apocalypse


----------



## pianozach

Freakishly Normal


----------



## Gothos

Gravity's Flaws


----------



## pianozach

Horse Ice Cream 
.


----------



## Rogerx

Inner circle liars.


----------



## Gothos

Just Deserts Ahead


----------



## Rogerx

Knock out the lights


----------



## Starving Wolf

Loser Leave Town...PLEASE!


----------



## pianozach

The Morples

The message you have entered is too short. 
Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.​


----------



## Rogerx

No more twitter


----------



## Gothos

Ostentatious Boogie


----------



## Rogerx

President elected


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quiet Before The Storm


----------



## Gothos

Retroactive Virgin


----------



## Rogerx

Sadistic rioters


----------



## Gothos

Thespis Faked It


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Unbelievable Sinners


----------



## Starving Wolf

Vertiginous Flatlands


----------



## Rogerx

Winners takes all singers.


----------



## pianozach

X-Ray Hearing
.
.
.
.


----------



## Rogerx

You, me and all others band


----------



## pianozach

Zernickity Serious


----------



## Rogerx

A new President day


----------



## pianozach

Biden and the Cleanup Crew


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The backing band Alice Cooper shoulda had:

Hell Toupée


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^
Should start with a c , we doing the alphabet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Commercial All Stars


----------



## pianozach

Dunning Freddie Kruger


----------



## Open Book

Animal the Drummer said:


> The backing band Alice Cooper shoulda had:
> 
> Hell Toupée


Great name, that's why an actual band used it.


----------



## Rogerx

Everything but the hatred


----------



## pianozach

Final Excuses of Bleen the Barbarian


----------



## Rogerx

General truth deniers.


----------



## pianozach

Heresy Apologists


----------



## Rogerx

Inauguration singers


----------



## pianozach

Jehosephat Jakartan Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Kings and Queens band


----------



## pianozach

Leprosy Spreaders


----------



## Rogerx

Mediocre and minimalism rockers


----------



## Gothos

Needless Dignity


----------



## Merl

On yer Bike, you Narcissist.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pelican Playground Party Poopers


----------



## pianozach

Qant Spehl Wurthe Bheens


----------



## Rogerx

Restless and hopeless .


----------



## adriesba

Quizzical Bunny Monkeys


----------



## Rogerx

Salomon and Dahlia twins duo


----------



## pianozach

Theodore Janapoporopolous and the Brass Balls


----------



## adriesba

adriesba said:


> Quizzical Bunny Monkeys


S not Q... Oh dear, how did I mess that up...


----------



## adriesba

Underestimated Bunny Monkeys


----------



## pianozach

Vulgar Moon Pies


----------



## Rogerx

Wireless and hopeless.


----------



## adriesba

Xylem-o-phone‎‎‎


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yodeling Iguanas


----------



## pianozach

Zephyr Tortoises


----------



## Rogerx

Ambitious musician's


----------



## pianozach

Betty Bangle's Bad B!tches


----------



## Art Rock

Cancelled Credit Cards


----------



## pianozach

Deciduous Decadence


----------



## Starving Wolf

Emotionally Rescued


----------



## pianozach

Freeloader Billionaires


----------



## Rogerx

General insecurities


----------



## pianozach

Harrumph Quotient


----------



## Art Rock

Insecure Generals


----------



## Rogerx

Jumping for abyss singers


----------



## Aerobat

Killer Kittens 

##


----------



## pianozach

Lard Faeries of Basingstoke


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mandatorial Hedgehogs


----------



## Gothos

No Mas Pas Plus


----------



## pianozach

Onion Sherbet

....................


----------



## Rogerx

Provoking and Insulting


----------



## adriesba

qopoxillixoqop‎‎


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rebel Thunderbirds


----------



## Rogerx

Stronger and weaker brothers


----------



## Gothos

Typographic Oceans


----------



## pianozach

Uncle Ubb's Umbrella


----------



## Rogerx

Venerable and reliable gospel choir


----------



## pianozach

Water Wings in Basalmic


----------



## Rogerx

Xenophobe and xylophone


----------



## pianozach

Yo Mama

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## adriesba

Zippered Socks‎‎‎


----------



## Art Rock

Apes Together Strong


----------



## pianozach

Bite Me

.........................

I just love when the announcer does the introduction, and it's insulting the audience.

_"Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, Humans and Reptilians, BITE ME!!!!!!!!!"_ [Crowd goes wild]


----------



## Rogerx

Creepy conspire theories singers


----------



## pianozach

The Deatheaters


----------



## Rogerx

Extrovert and introvert .


----------



## pianozach

Frankensense and Myrrder


----------



## Art Rock

The Grinning Gladiators


----------



## Rogerx

Homeless and darkness


----------



## adriesba

Incessant Nausea


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jack Pepsi Ravers


----------



## Rogerx

K's no choice .............................


----------



## pianozach

Lumpy Milk featuring Lenny the Squealer


----------



## Rogerx

Maniacal obsessive stalkers


----------



## Radames

Nasty Nose Pickers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Onion Ringmasters


----------



## Rogerx

Populist and other bullies


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quid Pro Quorum


----------



## Rogerx

Rebels with a cause


----------



## adriesba

Sorry I Forgot to Practice


----------



## Art Rock

Torpedoes Away!


----------



## Aerobat

Unrepentant Sinners


----------



## pianozach

Vampire Kittens


----------



## Rogerx

Wireless and hopeless


----------



## Art Rock

Xerox Xerox Xerox Xerox Xerox Xerox Xerox Xerox


----------



## Rogerx

Young and ungracious sinners


----------



## pianozach

Zinc Supplements


----------



## Rogerx

Average and mediocre duo


----------



## Starving Wolf

Buccaneers High On The Seas


----------



## Rogerx

Cecil and Antoine


----------



## Starving Wolf

Doctors With Borders


----------



## pianozach

Eat Me

...................


----------



## Rogerx

Friable and fable .


----------



## pianozach

Governor Fancypants


----------



## Rogerx

Him and Jim druthers


----------



## pianozach

I Did a Thing

.....


----------



## adriesba

Just Some Random Joes


----------



## Rogerx

Kevin end Kavina


----------



## Azol

Llamas Llimited


----------



## Aerobat

Mandelbrot's Marauders


----------



## Rogerx

Nietze and Plato brother


----------



## pianozach

Ollie Oxenfree 



.


----------



## Rogerx

Persistent promises


----------



## Aerobat

Quittin' Work 
.


----------



## pianozach

Roasted Garlic

.


----------



## Rogerx

Sexist and racist nephews


----------



## adriesba

Too Terrible to Tolerate


----------



## Rogerx

Under the bridge singers


----------



## pianozach

Voluptuous Artichokes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Werewolves and Therewolves Here


----------



## adriesba

X-Tra X-Amples of X-Treme Placement of the Letter-X


----------



## Azol

Yo-Yo Yodellers


----------



## pianozach

Zippers Catching Skin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Adorable Demons Hey Day


----------



## pianozach

Big Basketball Game


----------



## adriesba

Corny Catastrophe


----------



## Rogerx

Devenish and Dagelisch


----------



## Aerobat

Eggy Pop
.


----------



## pianozach

Fractal Convention


----------



## Rogerx

Gooses and ducks


----------



## pianozach

Hello Get Lost

.


----------



## adriesba

Inadequately Rehearsed


----------



## pianozach

Jolly Old Saint Necroquod


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

K for Karatica.


----------



## Rogerx

Leaders and losers.


----------



## pianozach

Masticators Scratching Their Pittsburgh Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Nay's and jay's ..............................


----------



## adriesba

Only Come for Hearing Damage


----------



## pianozach

Percolator Panthers


----------



## Rogerx

Q,Q,Q and Q inc.


----------



## pianozach

Rainbow Turdmuffins


----------



## Aerobat

Super Fluffy Psycho Kittens


----------



## pianozach

Things Are About to Get Crazy


----------



## Rogerx

Universal creeps


----------



## adriesba

Very Original Band Name


----------



## Art Rock

Warlords of Ka'a


----------



## pianozach

Xenomorphs On Parade


----------



## adriesba

*Your Only Option*

(sorry )


----------



## HenryPenfold

*ZZ Middle

* (am I the only one whose posts have to be a minimum of 15 characters?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Acid Fog

(no you're not)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bee's Knees


I'm going to recite some poetry to get to the 15 characters


----------



## Malx

C.C.Cop

(me too)


----------



## adriesba

Don't ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎


----------



## Malx

Elongated Lockdown


----------



## Rogerx

Flash mop and fancy feet.


----------



## pianozach

Gonads

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Hermaphrodites.....................


----------



## pianozach

I Can't Even

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Jolly and Jokers'


----------



## pianozach

Kleptomaniacs in Rehab


----------



## Rogerx

Loners and losers.


----------



## adriesba

Mighty Morbidities


----------



## Art Rock

Norwegians Would


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only Old Ones Occasionally


----------



## Aerobat

Pernicious Poodles


----------



## Rogerx

Quobesarius singers.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rossum's Universal Reboots


----------



## Rogerx

Simple souls singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Tangled Up In Blues


----------



## Rogerx

Universals dictators.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Venusian Karate


----------



## Rogerx

Walking Willy Wander


----------



## Starving Wolf

X-tensive Winos


----------



## pianozach

You Make Me Sick


----------



## Starving Wolf

Zeno And The Art Of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## Rogerx

Alphabets singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Benevolent Dictators


----------



## pianozach

Chicken Fingers


----------



## Open Book

Dumb Jocks .....


----------



## pianozach

Every Good Boy Does Fine


----------



## Rogerx

Finger snatchers


----------



## pianozach

God Has Dementia


----------



## Rogerx

Heredity moaners


----------



## pianozach

I Just Can't

.....​


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph and his brothers


----------



## Red Terror

Koochie-Chan's Third Leg
Kasimira's Dirty I
Kavity Trespass 
:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Has to start with a K


----------



## pianozach

Larry & the Lard Asses


----------



## Starving Wolf

Mongo And The Titmice


----------



## pianozach

Nixon & the Narcoleptics


----------



## Red Terror

************
Oleander's Box


----------



## pianozach

P!ss!ng on an Electric Fence


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Dyslexic Cunning Stunts


----------



## Red Terror

HenryPenfold said:


> The Dyslexic Cunning Stunts


Must start with the letter Q.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quick-footed Slowpokes


----------



## adriesba

Radioactive Kookaburras


----------



## Starving Wolf

Silly String Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Trouble in paresis


----------



## Starving Wolf

Unremarkably Special


----------



## Rogerx

Victories and vigorous


----------



## pianozach

Whimpering Walruses


----------



## Starving Wolf

X-ray Specialists


----------



## pianozach

Yellow Blueberries


----------



## Rogerx

Zabbadaba dooers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Alopecia Longhairs


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Bald Bikini Lines


----------



## Starving Wolf

Christian Atheists


----------



## Rogerx

Doorbell ringers ...................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Everything And Nothing


----------



## Rogerx

Fierce and McPhee


----------



## Starving Wolf

Great Horned Towels


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hippopotaminthos


----------



## Starving Wolf

Imaginary Realists


----------



## pianozach

Jolly Jeremiah Fryah


----------



## Starving Wolf

King Queen Jackalopes


----------



## pianozach

Loudmouthed Mutes


----------



## Starving Wolf

Mansplaining Feminists


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nintendo Jukebox


----------



## Starving Wolf

Overactive Sloths


----------



## Rogerx

Polls and poles ..................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Queen To Queen's Level 3


----------



## Rogerx

Red head and dumb blonde


----------



## Starving Wolf

Suspiciously Believable


----------



## Rogerx

Temptation and desperation .


----------



## Starving Wolf

Uniformly Different


----------



## Rogerx

Villainous and dark


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wall Street Journey


----------



## pianozach

Xerxes and His Royal Court


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yellow Bubbles of Destiny in a Volvo


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Yellow Bubbles of Destiny in a Volvo


_This is even more amusing because you're from Scandinavia . . .

I've always thought that Norway and Sweden were like twin sisters.


_
Zorro and the Zorrettes


----------



## HenryPenfold

Zit Cream Bandits

I got beaten to the punch!

Could some dear mod please delete this post for me.

Thank you in advance.

I have an idea, why don't posters be facilitated to delete their own posts?


----------



## pianozach

HenryPenfold said:


> Zit Cream Bandits
> 
> I got beaten to the punch!
> 
> Could some dear mod please delete this post for me.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> I have an idea, why don't posters be facilitated to delete their own posts?


You can reduce any post to a simple "...............", but no, you can't make a post simply vanish.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All the Vanished Posts and Guitarplayers


----------



## Starving Wolf

But I Was Watching That!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can You Try To Argue With A Crocodile?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Dental Disaster Destined


----------



## Rogerx

Everlasting circle


----------



## pianozach

Full Pockets of Shaved Eyeballs


----------



## Starving Wolf

Great Galloping Garbanzo Beans


----------



## Rogerx

Heavenly lighting thunder clouds


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ice Cream Sundae School


----------



## pianozach

Jellyfish Orange Yolanda


----------



## Starving Wolf

Killing Me Hardly


----------



## Rogerx

Losers and winners


----------



## Starving Wolf

Meandering Arrows


----------



## pianozach

Nothing But Willpower


----------



## Rogerx

Outreached and lovely


----------



## Starving Wolf

Porcupine Physicians


----------



## pianozach

Quaint Little Monsters


----------



## Rogerx

Restless and even more hopeless


----------



## Starving Wolf

Second Dose Countdown


----------



## Rogerx

Thirteen nines and a half


----------



## Starving Wolf

Umbrella Stand-ins


----------



## pianozach

Very Muchly

.....​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Worried Wonderful


----------



## pianozach

Xenophobic Alien Lovers


----------



## Rogerx

Young, dump and gorgeous


----------



## Starving Wolf

Zero Sum Gamebots


----------



## Rogerx

Androgenic and oxeye.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Baby-Faced Finster


----------



## Rogerx

Closet cross dressers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Dinosaur Futurists


----------



## pianozach

Eggs Left Out Too Long


----------



## Starving Wolf

Folderol Folk Singers


----------



## pianozach

Gimme Some Stank


----------



## HenryPenfold

Haircuts At Dawn


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Icebreaker Breakbeat Hardcore Gypsies


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Job Blows



(to meet the 15 character requirement, I will say that my imaginary Punk Band, The Job Blows, will be releasing their 'Live at The Hope & Anchor 1977' album in May)


----------



## Art Rock

The Kluk-Kluk-Klan


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Lighter Melon Drops


----------



## Starving Wolf

My Head Exploded For _*The*_ Last Three Entries


----------



## pianozach

New Sarcophagus Antipasto


----------



## Starving Wolf

Original Reruns


----------



## pianozach

Productive Conductors


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quicksandwiches


----------



## Rogerx

Restless rockers........................


----------



## Open Book

Soul Survivors


....................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Tangled Up In Bleu Cheese


----------



## Rogerx

Urban brainpower singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Variably Stagnant


----------



## pianozach

We're the Real Royal Family


----------



## HenryPenfold

The X-filles Trans Boyz Band


----------



## Starving Wolf

Yawning Somnambulists


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Z for Zooming Mites


----------



## pianozach

Always Never Boom Boom


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Baharat Spice Guitars


----------



## pianozach

Chili Brass and Wingnuts Band


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dreyfus And The Tagnuts


----------



## Starving Wolf

Everything And The Girl


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Fruit-eating Pears


----------



## Starving Wolf

Get With The Program


----------



## Rogerx

Happy hot and h#r## singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Insert Band Name Here


----------



## Rogerx

Joy to the world singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kiss Them For Meanies


----------



## Rogerx

Lice bites and other pests


----------



## Starving Wolf

Mrs Nielsen Sweeping


----------



## pianozach

No Rest for the Cursed Blessed


----------



## Starving Wolf

One Flew Over The Cocoa Puffs


----------



## Rogerx

***** colada swingers


----------



## pianozach

.
.
.
...
.....
.....
.......
.........
...........​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Q is the Letter Now Band


----------



## pianozach

Ramone Ate My Digestive Biscuits


----------



## HenryPenfold

Salty Penguins





.......................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Temptation of the Temptations


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Uber-whimps


----------



## pianozach

Those Are My Shoes, Yes?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Verified Entries

V was the next letter in the sequence.


----------



## Rogerx

Wending wonting w#nking


----------



## Open Book

XTerminators 

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Young grannies and the toy boys


----------



## Open Book

Zeno's Pair of Ducks


----------



## Rogerx

Always growing mighty ones ( A.G.M.O)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Bear Naked Laddies


----------



## Rogerx

Clean as my undies


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Clean as my undies


OMG!!! :tiphat::lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drinking Doctors of Despair


----------



## pianozach

Every Good Boy Does Fester


----------



## Rogerx

Festivity and negatively


----------



## Starving Wolf

Great Leaping Horney Toads


----------



## Rogerx

Hurricanes at half speed.


----------



## pianozach

I Ate the Whole Thing


----------



## Open Book

Jello Castles

............................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kick The Can-Can


----------



## Rogerx

London crying singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Moose Without Hat Racks


----------



## pianozach

Nantucket Slay Bride


----------



## Starving Wolf

One Misdirection


----------



## Open Book

Party Hats

..............................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quiet Explosions


----------



## pianozach

Recent Rabbit Blisters


----------



## Art Rock

Sailors' Nightmares


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T for Toot n Khamons


----------



## Starving Wolf

Unending Beginnings


----------



## Rogerx

Venomous and poisonous


----------



## Starving Wolf

Walla Walla Wallabies


----------



## Art Rock

Xena and the Warrior Princesses


----------



## pianozach

You Stepped on My Toes


----------



## Rogerx

Zack Black singers


----------



## pianozach

After the Vomitorium


----------



## Open Book

Basement Dwellers


----------



## Rogerx

Creating creators


----------



## pianozach

Donald Goes to Jail


----------



## HenryPenfold

Oops! Something went wrong


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ergo And The Notwithstandings


----------



## Starving Wolf

Felonious Philanthropists


----------



## HenryPenfold

Germane And The Irrelevants


----------



## Starving Wolf

How High Is My Floor


----------



## Art Rock

The Irrelevants

(after Germane went solo)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Jellied Concrete


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kraken Brothers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let The Moonshine In


----------



## pianozach

Montana Cowboys on Ecstasy


----------



## Starving Wolf

Nerts Solve Everything


----------



## Rogerx

Oblivion and Oblivions


----------



## Starving Wolf

Pianos From On High


----------



## Art Rock

Qin Dynasty Reformed


----------



## Starving Wolf

Recycled Groundbreakers


----------



## pianozach

Spitkickers International


----------



## Rogerx

Torpedo spinners


----------



## Starving Wolf

Unbearable Length Of Movie


----------



## Rogerx

Victorious and Glorious.


----------



## pianozach

What the Holy Fudge


----------



## Starving Wolf

X-rated Puritans


----------



## Rogerx

zenzibel and jezebel


----------



## Starving Wolf

You Missed The Letter Y 

All set. On to A.


----------



## Art Rock

Andramoi Ennepe Mousa


----------



## Rogerx

Boring, boring and super boring


----------



## pianozach

Carlotta and Her Bits


----------



## HenryPenfold

Defcon Dumb



................


----------



## Rogerx

Elastic Light strips


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Fury Goldfish


----------



## Art Rock

Goldfish Fury
...............


----------



## Rogerx

Holier then though singers


----------



## Roger Knox

Igneous Roll ......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

J is for Jurassica


----------



## pianozach

Kick Dancing with Goldfish


----------



## Starving Wolf

Lemming Brigade


----------



## pianozach

Myanmar Ain't Burma


----------



## Rogerx

Needles and spinsters


----------



## Starving Wolf

Outlawed In-laws


----------



## Rogerx

Plates and cutlery.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quite Uneasily Done


----------



## pianozach

Ready for the Biz Bag


----------



## Rogerx

Slow and steady


----------



## pianozach

Tanking the Audition


----------



## Rogerx

Ultra violet singers


----------



## pianozach

Vymational Wheaties


----------



## Rogerx

Weasels an sneezers


----------



## pianozach

X-Men Are Waltzing


----------



## Roger Knox

Yesterdaze ........


----------



## Rogerx

Zen zin and zan girls


----------



## Red Terror

Zookeeper's Pap


----------



## Rogerx

We starting with A again


Again all streams


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Big Bad Beowulf


----------



## Roger Knox

Coral Riffs ....................


----------



## Art Rock

Drunken Doughnuts


----------



## pianozach

Entry Level Band


----------



## Rogerx

Frustrated souls


----------



## pianozach

God's Dementia
.​


----------



## Roger Knox

Hippo Drone .............


----------



## Rogerx

Inferior guitar players


----------



## Red Terror

*Jillin Jill*

*************


----------



## Rogerx

Karma calling .............................


----------



## Roger Knox

Lone Punman ........


----------



## Rogerx

Macho machismo .......................


----------



## pianozach

No More Bacon 











.


----------



## Roger Knox

Orbit Wiggle .....................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Purgatory Mayhem


----------



## pianozach

Quark in a Bottle


----------



## Rogerx

Rummy cup singers


----------



## pianozach

Simpletons with a Hadron Collider


----------



## Rogerx

Tension makers swing band


----------



## pianozach

Universal Neighbors


----------



## Rogerx

Willis and Harry


----------



## pianozach

X Asserbate


......


----------



## Roger Knox

Yodelling Goats ........


----------



## Rogerx

ZZ without masks


----------



## pianozach

Astounding Typicals


----------



## Roger Knox

Bullrun Blaze....................


----------



## pianozach

Carp in a Barrel


----------



## Rogerx

Dysfunctional losers


----------



## pianozach

Eager Toadstools


----------



## Rogerx

Fanatics and the gang


----------



## pianozach

Grandma Knees

.


----------



## Rogerx

Hereditary heirs .


----------



## pianozach

Iceberg Cabbage


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

J = heavy mental cover band "Juice and Brie"


----------



## Roger Knox

Klutzwagen ............................


----------



## Rogerx

Little music singers


----------



## Roger Knox

Magenta Minor....................


----------



## pianozach

Nuggets in Pineapple Gravy


----------



## Roger Knox

Ozone Lair.................


----------



## Rogerx

Painless and pointless


----------



## Starving Wolf

Quintlexics Anonymous


----------



## erki

pianozach said:


> Simpletons with a Hadron Collider


Hard-On Collider


----------



## Rogerx

Roaring and burring


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious Gangsters


----------



## Rogerx

Tiran's and the gangs


----------



## pianozach

Unfortunate Instrument Thieves


----------



## Starving Wolf

Very Important Nobodies


----------



## pianozach

Wallabies Wearing Hiphuggers


----------



## Starving Wolf

X-pert Texpert Choking Smokers

Beatles tribute band


----------



## Rogerx

Young and innocent sinners


----------



## Red Terror

*Zionist in America* :tiphat:


----------



## Roger Knox

Arkrocker ..............


----------



## Red Terror

*B!t¢h on a Leash*


----------



## Roger Knox

Carbonundrum ..............


----------



## pianozach

Dilithium Crystals


----------



## Roger Knox

Eponymous Rex ................


----------



## Rogerx

Frigid fighter's


----------



## pianozach

Go-Go Gophers


........


----------



## Rogerx

H.J and the raincloud band


----------



## pianozach

I Am a Kibble


............


----------



## Rogerx

Judgmental suckers.


----------



## pianozach

Kibbles and Bits


----------



## Rogerx

Lazy skydivers ..............................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Manna From Havana


----------



## Art Rock

Nosferatu sucked


----------



## pianozach

Ouch That Hurts


----------



## Rogerx

Pleasant and Unpleasant


----------



## Roger Knox

Qooqoolaw................


----------



## Art Rock

The Rotten Eggs


----------



## pianozach

Seamus Deathmower


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tupperware Party Players


----------



## Azol

Ukulele Union Strikebreakers


----------



## Rogerx

Venomous and poisonous


----------



## pianozach

Willing Participants


----------



## Roger Knox

Xtension Chorde


----------



## pianozach

You're Digging Your Own Grave


----------



## Rogerx

Zach and Donny ...............................


----------



## pianozach

Absinthe and Liver Paté


----------



## Rogerx

Bold and Beautiful


----------



## pianozach

Cows With Gills


.....


----------



## Roger Knox

Drowned Hat ..................


----------



## Art Rock

Echo Echo Echo Echo


----------



## Roger Knox

Filtre ........(drip)........(drip)......


----------



## pianozach

Gerbils Brandishing Pitchforks


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heggelunds & Bækkelunds Dorchestra


----------



## Red Terror

*Idolatrous Babylon *


----------



## pianozach

*Jumpin' Jellyfish*


----------



## Rogerx

Kings , queens and heirs


----------



## pianozach

Lords, Serfs, and Corpses


----------



## Red Terror

*Magor-missabib*
****************


----------



## Rogerx

Nobody cares ...............................


----------



## Red Terror

*Offensive Odour*


----------



## Rogerx

Paupers and baggers


----------



## Roger Knox

Questing Beasties


----------



## pianozach

Resting Bitch Face


----------



## Roger Knox

Suntree ....................


----------



## Rogerx

Tresses and turners


----------



## pianozach

Underhanded Snarks


----------



## Rogerx

Veruca sugar and pepper


----------



## Roger Knox

Wanna Beats.................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Xylophones and Reindeer of the Northern Lights Orchestra


----------



## pianozach

Yar's Death

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Zabbalansky singers


----------



## pianozach

Awfully Good Waffles


----------



## Rogerx

Black Saturdays ............


----------



## pianozach

Cherubs With Assault Weapons


----------



## Roger Knox

Drowned Hat ...............


----------



## Rogerx

Energetics eccentrics


----------



## pianozach

Farrakan Already

.


----------



## Rogerx

Gastric experimentalism


----------



## Red Terror

Hydra
*****
*****


----------



## pianozach

Interesting Boredom


----------



## Art Rock

Jennifer and the Junipers


----------



## pianozach

Kippers and Yeast


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lead Speedo Boy Circus


----------



## Starving Wolf

Marinating Meatballs


----------



## pianozach

Nicely Nicely

....


----------



## Rogerx

Ovulation celebrations


----------



## Roger Knox

Pulled Spork*






(*Spork was a Canadian knockoff of Spam, that we had on teenage canoe trips.)


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Pulled Spork*
> 
> (*Spork was a Canadian knockoff of Spam, that we had on teenage canoe trips.)


In the US a *"spork"* is a disposable all-purpose eating utensil, a cross between a spoon and a fork.


----------



## pianozach

Quintessential Incontinence


----------



## Rogerx

Red and Blue bloopers


----------



## Art Rock

Supreme Court of Atlantis


----------



## Roger Knox

Toneblast ...........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ultravox Orthodox


----------



## Art Rock

Van Gogh's Earrings


----------



## Rogerx

Wonder winners .......................


----------



## pianozach

Xenophobic Immigrants


----------



## Rogerx

Yuppies and paupers


----------



## Roger Knox

Zazaland ..............


----------



## pianozach

Aardvark Wisdom


----------



## Red Terror

Bad B!†che$
**********


----------



## pianozach

Courting Disaster


----------



## Rogerx

Deseret attention seekers.


----------



## pianozach

Emergency Sushi


----------



## Rogerx

Flabbergastsers .........................


----------



## Roger Knox

Gone Picking ...........


----------



## pianozach

Hello Bite Me


......


----------



## Rogerx

Intimidated groundstrokes


----------



## Roger Knox

Jamming jellies ....................


----------



## Art Rock

Knoxville Barbers


----------



## Roger Knox

Led Pencil ..............


----------



## Rogerx

Manipulating times


----------



## pianozach

Nome Surfers

......


----------



## Art Rock

Otto Mann and the Empires


----------



## pianozach

Puppies and Grizzly Bears


----------



## Rogerx

Quiz and Quogue brothers


----------



## pianozach

Reasonable Doubt


----------



## Rogerx

Starters and losers


----------



## Art Rock

Tornado Warning


----------



## Shaughnessy

U-Go-Girl .....................


----------



## pianozach

V-Day in Antarctica


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Wynonna Jugg Band


----------



## pianozach

Xtra Secret Sauce


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Young Rascal Flatt Earth Society


----------



## Rogerx

Zoom and Zoey ..............................


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Atlanta Almost-No-Sense-Of-Rhythm Section


----------



## pianozach

Big Bad Paradiddles


----------



## Shaughnessy

Cheap Trick or Treat


----------



## Rogerx

Dumbo and Bimbo


----------



## Shaughnessy

Echo and the Cute-As-A-Fluffy-Bunneymen


----------



## Rogerx

Frieda's and Frodo's


----------



## Shaughnessy

Golden Earrings with Matching Necklace


----------



## pianozach

Hopped Up On Nutmeg


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Izzy Is Born In The Blossom of Imp


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Jesus and Mary Chain-smokers


----------



## pianozach

Kleptocracy in Your Pockets


----------



## Shaughnessy

Little Big Townes Van Zandt


----------



## Rogerx

Moron send stripers


----------



## Shaughnessy

The New York Guys and Dolls Glee Club


----------



## pianozach

Oppenheimer's Cat


----------



## Bulldog

Pint-Sized Punks


----------



## Rogerx

Querulant singers


----------



## pianozach

Rope A Dope

......


----------



## Rogerx

Sexy and Lexi doodle band


----------



## Shaughnessy

Talking Heads, Hands, and Feet


----------



## Rogerx

Universals and contradictions


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Who, What, Where, When, and Why


----------



## Art Rock

V is for Vorgotten


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art, my apologies for going blank on the alphabet - thanks for bailing me out!

X

X-Wives With Knives


----------



## pianozach

You're Standing On My Foot


----------



## Shaughnessy

ZZ Top This If You Can


----------



## Red Terror

*Abaddon*
*******


----------



## Shaughnessy

Red Terror said:


> *Abaddon*
> *******


I thought that this sounded familiar -

Abaddon is both a Polish punk band and an Italian black metal band.

Not even I knew that there was a Polish punk band named "Abaddon" (they're not too shabby) but I was aware of the Italian death metal group who are about as good as you would expect an Italian death metal group to me - but no one in their right mind is ever going to mistake them for "Cannibal Corpse" or "Morbid Angel".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_(band)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_(black_metal)






Ya learn somethin' new every day - this may come in handy someday if you're ever on Jeopardy.... I'll take "Polish punk bands" for a thousand...

Here's the Italian death metal band "Abaddon" doing their hit single - "Headcollector" -






"Headcollector" is the B-Side of pop singer Debby Boone's 1977 hit single "You Light Up My Life"... That's another one that might pop up on Jeopardy some day.


----------



## Shaughnessy

B = Back Street Boys Will Be Boys


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Casanova Catering Cult


----------



## Rogerx

Dumbo's and prospers


----------



## Art Rock

Enter the Sandmen

(a Metallica tribute band)


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> *Abaddon*
> *******





Sunburst Finish said:


> I thought that this sounded familiar -
> 
> Abaddon is both a Polish punk band and an Italian black metal band.
> 
> Not even I knew that there was a Polish punk band named "Abaddon" (they're not too shabby) but I was aware of the Italian death metal group who are about as good as you would expect an Italian death metal group to me - but no one in their right mind is ever going to mistake them for "Cannibal Corpse" or "Morbid Angel".
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_(band)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_(black_metal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya learn somethin' new every day - this may come in handy someday if you're ever on Jeopardy.... I'll take "Polish punk bands" for a thousand...
> 
> Here's the Italian death metal band "Abaddon" doing their hit single - "Headcollector" -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Headcollector" is the B-Side of pop singer Debby Boone's 1977 hit single "You Light Up My Life"... That's another one that might pop up on Jeopardy some day.


*Emerson, Lake & Palmer* also did an instrumental titled *Abaddon's Bolero*


----------



## pianozach

*Fancy Pants*

.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gig Around the Clock


----------



## Art Rock

Houdini Unbound


----------



## Shaughnessy

Insane Clown Pussycat Dolls


----------



## Rogerx

Justifiers and on justifiers


----------



## Shaughnessy

KC and the Moonshine Band - (a country & western disco hybrid)


----------



## pianozach

Laughing with a Frown


----------



## Shaughnessy

Mission of Burma Shave


----------



## Roger Knox

Nailbyter .......


----------



## Shaughnessy

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark Side of the Moon River Deep Mountain High


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Penguins In Bondage


----------



## Shaughnessy

Queens of the Stone Age Before Beauty


----------



## Red Terror

Sunburst Finish said:


> I thought that this sounded familiar -
> 
> Abaddon is both a Polish punk band and an Italian black metal band.
> 
> Not even I knew that there was a Polish punk band named "Abaddon" (they're not too shabby) but I was aware of the Italian death metal group who are about as good as you would expect an Italian death metal group to me - but no one in their right mind is ever going to mistake them for "Cannibal Corpse" or "Morbid Angel".
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_(band)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abaddon_(black_metal)
> 
> Ya learn somethin' new every day - this may come in handy someday if you're ever on Jeopardy.... I'll take "Polish punk bands" for a thousand...
> 
> Here's the Italian death metal band "Abaddon" doing their hit single - "Headcollector" -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Headcollector" is the B-Side of pop singer Debby Boone's 1977 hit single "You Light Up My Life"... That's another one that might pop up on Jeopardy some day.


It's a Hebrew word meaning "destroyer" or "destruction".


----------



## Red Terror

Reina 15
*******


----------



## Rogerx

Snakebite singers


----------



## pianozach

Titular Calipygian Lightskirts


----------



## Shaughnessy

Uncle Johns' Band of Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves 

(a Grateful Dead/Jimi Hendrix/Cher tribute band)


----------



## Roger Knox

Vintage Flares .......


----------



## Rogerx

Wireless and brainless


----------



## pianozach

Xtraneous Xenophobes


----------



## Art Rock

The Yabbadabbadoos


----------



## pianozach

Zamphir's Hellions


----------



## Rogerx

Awful voice duo


----------



## pianozach

Bad Azz Bunnies


----------



## Art Rock

Cinnamonstrosity


----------



## Rogerx

Drying sleeping socks


----------



## pianozach

Eccentric Typicals


----------



## Art Rock

Foxes from Suburbia


----------



## Rogerx

Gender natural sources


----------



## Roger Knox

Helicoptaurus ....


----------



## pianozach

I'll Just Sit This One Out


----------



## Art Rock

Jumpin Jack Flashers


----------



## Rogerx

Kaiser rulers ............................


----------



## pianozach

Lumpy Milkmen ....


----------



## Rogerx

Monogamous strangles


----------



## pianozach

Nome Beach Party


----------



## Rogerx

Overplayed and overhyped brothers


----------



## pianozach

Pompous Azzhats


----------



## Rogerx

Q.Q.Q.Q.Q and company


----------



## Roger Knox

Rocking Lair .............


----------



## Art Rock

Simultaneous Exhibitionists


----------



## Rogerx

Toenail clipper's


----------



## pianozach

Underdogs in Pantyhose


----------



## Rogerx

Venomous and Vile


----------



## pianozach

Wait For It . . .


----------



## Rogerx

Xanax addicts ................................


----------



## pianozach

Yippee-Ki-Yay Hellraisers


----------



## Rogerx

Zeros and heroes .


----------



## pianozach

Anthony and Cletus


----------



## Rogerx

Bargains and hunters


----------



## Starving Wolf

Celebrity Nobodies


----------



## Art Rock

Daggers Before Our Eyes


----------



## Starving Wolf

Everything Must Go-Go


----------



## Art Rock

Friends Without Benefits


----------



## Starving Wolf

Giant Shrimp All-Star Band


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hello Kitty and the Boogaloos


----------



## Starving Wolf

Invincible Boris


----------



## pianozach

Jelly Noodles feat. Kaboodle Dandy D.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kickboxing Kangaroos


----------



## Rogerx

Lovers and loser's


----------



## Starving Wolf

Moose On The Loose


----------



## pianozach

Nancy Drew on Steroids


----------



## Art Rock

Omega Omicron Mu Phi


----------



## pianozach

Purposeful Vagrants


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Quintology too short


----------



## Starving Wolf

Really, That's Our Band's Name


----------



## Rogerx

Sugar daddy lovers


----------



## Art Rock

Tax Returns

(a Wally Tax tribute band)


----------



## pianozach

Uppity Royals Ate My Baby


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of illusions


----------



## Starving Wolf

Wascally Wabbits


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Xylophone Around the Block


----------



## Starving Wolf

Young Republican'ts


----------



## Rogerx

Zanta Clausa singers


----------



## Starving Wolf

Animatronic Symbiotes


----------



## Rogerx

Birds and bees singers


----------



## pianozach

Cheeseburger Nightmares


----------



## Rogerx

Dabadabadoo players


----------



## Roger Knox

E-Soft Fables ...............


----------



## pianozach

Fabulous Ferrets


----------



## regenmusic

The Made-Uppers 

The Made-Up Names

The Made-Up Band Namers


----------



## Rogerx

G.C.F.H . (Going Cray from hysteria)


----------



## Starving Wolf

HRHH (His Really High Horse)


----------



## pianozach

Jeffries Tubes 

.....


----------



## Art Rock

I spy a missing I...

Indigo and Indiwent


----------



## Rogerx

Kentucky slumbers ....................


----------



## SanAntone

Louisiana La-La's


----------



## Rogerx

Mustards mustache singers


----------



## Art Rock

Nobody's Wives

(an Anouk tribute band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Open For Bossiness


----------



## pianozach

Pachyderm Goldfish


----------



## Art Rock

Quetzalcoatl Worshipers


----------



## Rogerx

Ruffled feathers


----------



## Bulldog

Sneaky Chickens


----------



## Rogerx

Tremendous hypocrites singers


----------



## pianozach

Undeserving of Your Adulation


----------



## Art Rock

Vortex into Oblivion


----------



## Rogerx

Woolen socks duo


----------



## pianozach

X's and O's

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Young snake catchers


----------



## pianozach

Zardoz Duplicity


----------



## Rogerx

Alphabetical gamer's


----------



## pianozach

Being Rasputin's Clone


----------



## Rogerx

College collectors


----------



## pianozach

Deciduous Dorkmoids


----------



## Rogerx

Everest climbers


----------



## pianozach

Future Is Now

.....


----------



## Rogerx

Gorgeous hustlers


----------



## pianozach

How Do You Do?

.....


----------



## Roger Knox

Imp Nation ..........


----------



## Rogerx

Joey , Josh and myself


----------



## Shaughnessy

King Crimson Tide - ( King Crimson tribute band from Alabama...)


----------



## pianozach

Lumpy Milk


..........


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Mamas & the Papas & Their Illegitimate Summer of Love Hippie Offspring


----------



## Rogerx

Neurotic and overhyped


----------



## Shaughnessy

The O'Jays, O'Kays, and the Olé, Olé, Olé, Olé... Olé... Olé.s..


----------



## SanAntone

Please Be Quiet


----------



## Shaughnessy

Quicksilver Crazy Bike Messenger Service


----------



## Roger Knox

Radd Geyser ......


----------



## Rogerx

Superstitious and bright


----------



## Shaughnessy

Three Dog Night of the Living Dead


----------



## pianozach

Underwood Deviled Hamstrings


----------



## Rogerx

Vero's and Vera's


----------



## Shaughnessy

Wu Tan Clang Clang Clang Went The Trolley


----------



## pianozach

XLR Cable Cars

..............


----------



## Rogerx

Young Vain brainless


----------



## pianozach

Zooty Zoot Zoot


----------



## Shaughnessy

Air Supply and Demand


----------



## SanAntone

Baggy Pants 

.............


----------



## Shaughnessy

Crosby, Stills, Nash, Young, Gifted, & Black


----------



## Rogerx

Deaf dumb and death


----------



## Shaughnessy

Electro-Shock Colonoscopy


----------



## pianozach

Fabulous Underachievers


----------



## Shaughnessy

Goo Goo Cluster Dolls


----------



## pianozach

Hera Slept Next to a Cow

......


----------



## Shaughnessy

Iron Maiden Japan


----------



## Rogerx

Just tasteless and nameless ......................


----------



## Shaughnessy

KC and the SunShinesOutOfHisAss Band


----------



## Rogerx

Listless and restless


----------



## pianozach

Mama Does the Mambo


----------



## Rogerx

Nobodies and no ones.


----------



## pianozach

Okinawa Rebellion


----------



## Rogerx

Precious voices


----------



## Shaughnessy

Quacking Ducks and Cackling Hens


----------



## Rogerx

Robbers and dealers


----------



## Shaughnessy

Simply Red, White & Blue


----------



## pianozach

Thank the Lorb

.....


----------



## Shaughnessy

Uriah Heap O' Pancakes


----------



## pianozach

Van Halen a Cab


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Van Halen a Cab


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shaughnessy

Wishbone Hash, Eggs & A Side of Bacon


----------



## pianozach

Xsh Marksh the Shpot


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yeah, yeah and the Whatevers


----------



## Shaughnessy

Zipper Lips .........................


----------



## HenryPenfold

The Arctic Penguin Colony


----------



## pianozach

Beverage Not Included


----------



## HenryPenfold

Credible Liars of Monte Casino


----------



## Shaughnessy

Def Raymond Leppard


----------



## pianozach

Electric Light Ostriches


----------



## Shaughnessy

Five Finger Death Punch and Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## Rogerx

Geometric haircut sisters


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Harmonicats and Melodogs


----------



## pianozach

I Will Play You Will Listen


----------



## Rogerx

Jay and the nays


----------



## Shaughnessy

Knickers Optional


----------



## Rogerx

Luminous and Lazy


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Moody Wildly Temperamental Blues


----------



## pianozach

Nickel to Shave Your Hairy Back


----------



## Shaughnessy

Orphans Are Food For Cannibals


----------



## Rogerx

Pearls and diamond's choir


----------



## pianozach

Quicksilver Massage Sevice


----------



## Rogerx

Rumors and Gossip


----------



## pianozach

Somewhere Overpretentious


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ten Years After-Shave


----------



## Rogerx

Universe and omnivores


----------



## Shaughnessy

Vanity Mannequin


----------



## pianozach

Wishbone Ashkenazy


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Wishbone Ashkenazy


Well played! - :tiphat:


----------



## Shaughnessy

X-communicated Angels


----------



## HenryPenfold

Yeti and the Cheesemakers


----------



## Rogerx

ZZ and the priests


----------



## pianozach

Abednego's Fire Extinguisher


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Born Again Satan


----------



## Rogerx

Cooperated sisters


----------



## pianozach

Death in Bunny Slippers


----------



## Bulldog

Easy on the Sauce


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fountain of Ecstacy


----------



## Bulldog

Gorillas on Sunset Strip.


----------



## Open Book

Have a Nice Day


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ishka And His Bibbles


----------



## Roger Knox

Juicin' Karats .......


----------



## Bulldog

Kassandra's Crossing


----------



## pianozach

Laughing Cacti

.....


----------



## Bulldog

Meandering Misfits


----------



## Rogerx

Naughty bitches


----------



## pianozach

Oracle of the Mud Puddle


----------



## Rogerx

Porcupine pine's


----------



## pianozach

Quatrains Under Duress


----------



## Rogerx

Rasputin for dead


----------



## pianozach

Shall We Dance?


----------



## Rogerx

They are Spies .....................


----------



## Bulldog

Under Achievers


----------



## pianozach

Veronica Has Two Peaches


----------



## Rogerx

Wild beavers ...............................


----------



## Bulldog

Xenobiotic Invaders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Y = Yellow Bricks


----------



## Rogerx

Zigging and Nagging


----------



## pianozach

A Lot of Random Noise


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bigger and Louder Than A Lot of Random Noise


----------



## pianozach

Crappier and More Unrehearsed than A Lot of Random Noise


----------



## Rogerx

Deaf Dumb and Blind


----------



## pianozach

Elephants Dancing in My Head


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Feedback and Fire for Hire


----------



## pianozach

Go Tell It On the Mudpuddle


----------



## Rogerx

Hyponyms and Hieronymus


----------



## pianozach

I Can't Hear You!


----------



## Azol

Jazz Do It
(is it 15 characters yet?)


----------



## pianozach

Kilos o' Cheap Cocaine


----------



## Rogerx

Lazy bunch of singers


----------



## pianozach

My Mom Can Beat Up Your Mom


----------



## Rogerx

None Regrettable.


----------



## pianozach

Oh! My Achin' Head


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Portamento Dropkicks


----------



## pianozach

Quick and Dirty


----------



## SanAntone

Ruined Orgasm .....


----------



## Red Terror

Saxonitis!
********


----------



## Rogerx

Trouble foursome


----------



## pianozach

Underwood Bevelled Wainscoting


----------



## Azol

Velvet Underpants


----------



## Rogerx

Whirlpools brothers


----------

